# Woking Nuffield Part 43



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im FIRST  

Morning Ladies   im at home in my pj's running late for work but who cares  

Tash-Good to have you back,  i want to see your cake pic   not long till you could be starting either lady   cant believe you had MORE TIME OFF  

Gill-  for today lets hope that its not a nasty cyst   would love to see you bingo calling  

Myra-  for your scan too hope those follies are growing nicely  

Karen-Oppps flu that was sho that said that not me  

Baby-Guildford didnt know there was a hosp there   i think Mr R looks after people with twins but at Frimley  

Hello to everyone else
chat later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

sorry I've been AWOL lost connection for 3 days and its not totally sorted yet as now they think we have a bug and software problem so trying to sort it out again, its been a total of about 10 hours on the phone to AOL    £35 to Dell for technical support etc.. so a real nightmare last few days and an expense we dont need    so I am hoping by later today we are back on properly as it takes about 10 minutes to load and read a page, hence my quick post so once the speed thing or whatever is sorted, I will read back the posts and do personals  

Off for my scan this morning and to F.A.U at the lovely Wexham park   lets hope the heads engaged    

love and hugs to all and I dont envy those back at work   but I keep getting told the 6 months will go quick enough so to make the most of it   I'll suspect I'll all be jealous of all of you when you have the summer off   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - you will have to take it easy on the trampoline this week, let those muscles get used to it as those things are killer - and they look so sedate too! I have one myself but daren't use it, I'm sure it will come in handy though after BB is here and I'm trying to shed all the extra baby weight!  I also have a treadmill which will also help!

NVH - sounds like you had a good NYE, back to work today though! I don't envy you   

Babydreams - I'm not due anything at Guildford but if you want to scan me just let me know when to be there and I'll happily come along for a freebie! lol perhaps you could tell me the sex of the baby as we are dying to know - we have out next official scan on the 22nd which feels like FOREVER where we hope to find out then! Do you take bribes    

Gill - you came over all unessesary while calling bingo Hmmmm me thinks we all need to come to one of your bingo sessions and find out what would possibly make you all unessesary!  Any brad pitt lookalikes there?

Karen - sorry to hear you have flu - take some high dose vitamin C and echinacea to boost your immune system it really helps fight off these things faster!

Myra - bloated is normal - it's a side effect of the drugs sadly, I put on so much weight during tx it was scary.

Ktx - how are you doing hun? has it sunk in yet that there will be a baby ktx?

Ali - you are such a party animal! I'm jealous!

BBpiglet - this lot are always talking dirty on here! filthy they are!!!

Cheesy - AOL suck.  Let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!!

Karen-  the flu is the worst!! my hair hurt when I had that. you know when you have the flu. drives me mad when people say they have the flu. I say "if you can stand you ain't got the flu love" sorry you've got it hun. got to bed and go to sleep its the only way to stop the aching

Gill -hope eveything goes well today.

cheesy- i thought you had disappeared because you had had the baby!  Obviously not. hope the scan goes well and the head is indeed engaged

well (and I'm not advertising i promise) my heart shaped cake tins have been delivered today, so I will be working on designs today. 

cleaning to do as well. Dh back at work today so I need to get the house back under my control. why can't men put things back where they found them?  Mr W you can answer that one


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good morning all

Thanks for all your message about my mum - I am pleased to say that the hospital can't find anything wrong with her and have given her a clean bill of health! As you can imagine we are so relieved. 

What a miserable day today - I really couldn't get out of bed and can't wait for the weekend already! Only 11 weeks until we go on holiday though (not that I'm counting - can't wait for some sunshine)

Sho - are you making Valentine cakes then? What are you charging?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Why can't we put things back where we found them - a list ...

1. Because they started out somewhere they shouldnlt have been in the first place

2. Because if they're all over the floor there's no need to open cupboards to find them

3. It's a little known fact that clothes actually belong in piles

4. The kitchen is it's own rift in the space-time continuum and no matter where you put something it's always in the wrong place by default

5. We're too bust playing with our toys to have time to put (x) back in the  and we'll do it LATER dammit!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - excuses excuses! lol


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Back at work and the boss is out temporarily, so i fort I'd say hello.



Hope Myra and Gill's scan go well, and that the news is good for you both. Let us know whether the Baby Bel's on the launch pad, CheesyB 

I've got a trampolene, and generally, not that I have lately, do the going up and down movements


I didn't chat last night, not that I was missed,  , coz I had a headache and went to sleep at half seven. Hope its not the Progynova as I've only been on it for a short while and have another couple of weeks to go........It went away by about midnight and then I couldn't sleep again for ages. Nearly went downstairs to polish off the mince pies, but was good and didn't. 

Hope you feel better very soon Karen  

So glad all is well with your mum, Monkeylove. We had a worry with my dad recently - Parents? Who'd have em?  

Morning all!



Actually, there's something that I'd like to mention to you guys, which makes me a fraud being on here, but I'll tell you anyway then you won't like me anymore


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been married before and already have 3 grown up-ish sons. Some of you may know this as I mentioned it on BC, but haven't here, until now. The reason I feel like a fraud, is that many of you have been to hell and back, struggling to be parents, when I was one of the lucky ones who didn't even have to think about it.

DH has never been married before and has no children of his own, and us doing the IVF is really for him, although, of course, I'll be delighted if it works. But if it does work, then its not fair is it? Because I already have 3,why should I have any more? I have a problem with DH sister as she cannot, and its going to be difficult. 

So, there it is. Its been difficult not mentioning the boys, as they are a huge part of my life, and I'm so fortunate that we all get along so well and are friends as well as family. They know about the IVF and are OK about it, and have decided that if a little one comes along, they'll called him/her Elmo ! They are bonkers - can't imagine where they get it from...........


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry about your headache piglet 

Mr W my response :

to point 1: this point is void as all things are where they should and mustbe to make house hold work. try again!

to point 2: interesting. I see the point, but mess on the floor hinders progress around the house

to point 3: piles! again interesting. how about hangers though. Just a thought because the piles create more creases and require the clothes to be re ironed therefore creating more work. how about reducing the work load for all concerned by hanging clothes up? 

to point 4: is the continuum only applicable to my dh, because when I put things away in there they seem to remain in that place. surely if he were in his own continuum we would never meet!! 

to point 5: later! later is obviously indicative of it being done. In my house things get doen almost immediately, but never correctly.

I would like to suggest the following reasons why men don't put things back where they found them

1- their brains do not operate in the same way as womens. 
      eg- i have a stack of pots that fit one inside the other. Surely the large pot goes at the bottom, not at the top where I repeatedly find it when dh puts it "away"

2- they can't be bothered

3- it is in an effort to make the woman think that they are not able to carry out these tasks, in a vain attempt to make the woman tell the man never to do it again. It won't work, I will continue to ask for things to be put away properly and execute demonstrations to educate man as to where things belong. i have years ahead of me to do this, but backing down is not an option


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- you're not the first and you won't be last woman who has had children before and now finds herself in a secondary infertility situation. Of course there is a slight difference between you and me because I have never had children (i speak for myself here) but as I am sure you know, trying to coceive with IVF is not easy and you will need as much support as the next person.

Speaking for myself, i don't mind at all that you have children and you shouldn't not mention them. As you say they are a part of your life and you shouldn't deny them.

I'm glad they are ok with you trying to have another child and that you are having to go through IVF.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho- Your hair hurt   and I thought I was dramatic   I just saw those diddy heart tins in my good food mag £15.99 for 4 and I thought thats not bad!! I might set up in competition with Sho Im sure she wouldnt mind as she's so easy going and laid back NOT!   

Elly- I was given the role of bingo caller by my nephews I'll have you know and I was on a roll until the nasty hot flush got me & then my dad took over, and what with his eyesight and bad hearing, needless to say the game went t**ts up   and btw Brad Pitt doesnt 'tickle my pickle' its only ever Gordon for me!   keep your feet up poppit! will you be having a mid morning kip today  

Mr W- what a load of utter poo, I think I see a sneaky little grin on my dh face as he pokes bits junk in spaces he seeks out, he takes over every drawer and pot available and fills them with rubber bands, old plugs, screws, batteries, little bits of wire etc etc etc he is a womble!!    and this morning he kindly bought me a cuppa in bed and when I went down to the kitchen, he had not put the mugs and glasses in the dishwasher from last night, had dripped soup over the draining board as he had obviously poured it badly into his flask, left the cereal box out BUT he did wash his bowl up! analyse that if you will!   stange little creatures men!   

Tash- Hula hooping is very good too, and that doesnt squeak! mine is in the garage with my trampoline  

Monkey - so glad your Mum is fine, you must be so relieved  

Piglet- your forgiven for keeping secrets from us   how old are your boys? I have to admit I got really bad headaches on the hrt, I used tiger balm and rubbed it into my temples, It eased them for me poppit!

Cheesy- good luck matey   cant wait to hear all about it later  

Karen- hope your on the mend you poor love, I hate being ill  

Myra- good luck for today, Im there at 2.20 what about you?? 

Emma- hope you werent late for work  

Hi everyone I have missed   s***ty weather huh


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho - Just shuddup right!!! Coming round here with your crazy "hangers" talk babbling about "order" and "creases" like a loon !!!!  

Personally, my mind devotes more time to the fantastic Thomas the Tank Engine train set Toys R Us are doing for £50 !!!! (wildcat says won't let me BB have one till we know if it's a boy or a girl *sulk*).

Piglet - infertility is still infertility irrespective of whether you have children already or not, to say you're less worthy/a fraud then anyone else around here would be daft as (in my opinion) each pregnancy/child is seperate from any other ... Welcome!!

gill - Sorry to hear you're married to a womble, could you ask him for Uncle Bulgaria's autograph ? ? ? 

Right, now back to surfing the web for Thomas train sets ...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi BB - as you know I remember you from BC so already knew your story. As I said then you really have no need to feel a fraud or guilty - we're all going through the same thing here, and whatever the reason that we're here we still have to go through the same up and downs of ivf and that's why we need each others support.  

Hope your dad is ok - I was very scared for a while re my mum and it was such a horrible feeling.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

PS Piglet - I had headaches for the first day or so on the tablets. I took a paracetamol to get rid of it and it then stayed away for the rest of the time.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr W I just noticed how many bubbles you have    what you been up to to get so many


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

gill - *sigh* I'm just a love machine ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Back at boring old work!  And I think we are all staying in our jobs for maternity leave    I definately would not be here otherwise!  Oh to be a house wife and mum  

BBpiglet - yeh I remember your sons you fraud      only joking hun....you could say its the same situation for me and dh cause he has children from a previous marriage.  But the most important fact is that we all need IVF to have children with our partners, although you probably don't have the same hunger for a child as us lot.  But nevertheless we're all in it together    Don't be a silly billy  

Karen - sorry you're feeling poorly, get yourself off to bed and stay there.  Put lots of layers on so that you can sweat it out too!

Sho - I know that feeling of your hair hurting    Must try and jog on my trampolene tonight  

Emma - I'll show you my cake pic when I get home...are you jealous   Even sho approved of my master piece    Yep planning my time off already starting with Friday morning....start as I mean to go on  

Gill - good luck with the scan, hope there isn't nasty cyst in there    Do you mean eating hula hoops  

Myra - good luck with your scan too, bloaty tum is normal  

Cheesy - how annoying about your connection, good luck with your scan, hope babybel isn't far off now  

Wildcat - you stay away from that trampolene    last thing you want to be doing is even thinking of exercise, you'll have plenty of time for that when bb is here, or maybe not actually  

MrW -    you men are masters at leaving things where they don't belong.  Brains like sieves  

Monkeylove - glad your mum is ok...not long til holiday. Bloody hell thats coming around quick! 

Hello to all you lurkers out there too ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

BBppiglet - headaches are normal unfortunately with progynova, emma suffered really badly  

MrW - now I am singing 'i'm just a love machine' by wham in my head    I think only Wildcat can vouch for that one  

Gill - what times your appointment


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I said it already   Tash pay attention and read my posts properly and dont just look for your name!  

Mr W surely you cant blow yourself


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - Good responses, I'm with you all the way on this one!! Men are just utterly useless at putting things where they belong unless they are specifically told to do something 2 minutes beforehand, or they have been told over 100 times already and have finally remembered that the glass bowls go in the cupboard where all the glass stuff is kept and the plastic jugs go in the cupboard where the plastic stuff is kept!  As for stuffing things in spaces - well MrW is a first class serial stuffer of things in spaces - especially bank statements, clothes into top drawer (and not hung up)!!

Gill - I would say it was sexual favours from me - but I'm banned so not that reason!  Oh yeah - tis Gordon for you!

BBpiglet - I second what everyone else has said, we are all here for different reasons and having children already doens't make you a fraud!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Now ... there are two ways to read this statement and I had to think very carefully before answering, just in case here's two answers:

1. How very, very dare you!!!

2. Actually no, only others can, as you so quaintly put it "blow me"

[me=MrWildcat]puts on his special mac and heads out into Soho ...[/me]

          



gill5164 said:


> Mr W surely you cant blow yourself


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi  

Yeah, its horrible when family members get ill, isn't it, so I'm really pleased that your mum is ok. 

Thank you to all for your comments. My sons are 15, 16 and 18, and they and me all grew up together as I was in my early 20's when they were born. I don't often have to play the Mum figure, but they know I'm always here for them as their mum when they need me. For example, middle son recently had a friend who died and he rang me whe he found out to ask of I could take a packet of **** down to them all at the poole club, which I did. Not that I condone smoking, especially as they're all so young, but on that particular ocassion, they were so upset that the rules needed to be bent a little. When it had all settled, I gave him a bo******ng and explained that I don't want to smell smoke on him again as a matter of course. I myself sometimes have a smoke when stressed so I understood. In fact, when we had to abandon our 1st cycle, sis and I were upset and bought a packet on the way home, sat in the garden and got through the entire box, and some cake! DH is very anti smoking though, as it killed his father many years ago. 

Blimey, what a waffle



I must stock up on Paracetamol! 

Stuffing things into spaces, Wildcat?   I'm sure theres a sexual conatation there somewhere......


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr W


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- Surely you are mistaken! plastic jug in the plastics cupboard. surely it just lives on the side! 

Mr W- 


gill- if you buy those tins you will be ripped off! i got 16 for 30 quid. By all means carry on though!

NVH- my hair did hurt when I had the flu. I really feel for Karen its awful. Everything just hurts.

Yep get on yuor trampoline. I had today off to help the aching but I will be back on tomorrow morning. On the breakfast thing, am I ok to have fruit?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - do you wanna fight lady    oooooh know how your poor dh feels now you      For your information i am not a me me me person....how very dare you  

Sho - Not really on the fruit front cause of the sugars, so naturally raise insulin levels.  Mr C told me to only have it after i've eaten.  Saying that i am sitting here eating pineapple    strawberries are ok though or any berries really but at this time of year are very costly.  Steer clear of banana's they are the worst.  Just have a handful of nuts/seeds afterwards to nutralise the sugars


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Great!! just chomped my way through halpf a pineapple and an apple  not good then

I know Gill is gobby this morning!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow you lot can talk for england this morning and all long posts too, 

BDreams my scan is at Woking and an internal at this stage and then I have an appointment at my doctors afterwards to register etc with the NHS for the pregnancy and I am in a real turmoil as to where to go to as my 'local' hospital is St Peters in Chertsey but I am really not keen on them as there were pretty crap with my sister and my best mate last year who both ended up with emergency c sections in the end because they left them so long, but I think my other alternative is Frimley which is miles away from me and if I have to stay in for awhile it will be a nightmare for hubby to come and see me/baby/babies and get some rest himself - dilemas dilemas.

BBPiglet, I am pleased you have been able to get your 'secret' off your chest, I wouldnt call you a fraud at all as you are here for the same reason for us in the end but with a different background, you havent met Jay Jay she is curretnly pregnant by IVF from Woking and she has a son too already from a previous relationship and she was one of the main girls on here at the early part of last year and pops on now and then, The only thing I would say and I hope I am not out of order here from what you said it sounded as if the only reason you are doing this is because of your husband and that you are not overly concerned if it doesnt work, I really hope this isnt the case as you are obviously a fantastic mum to your boys but you really need to make sure you are doing this for the right reasons and for yourself and your hubby and not just one sided.  I really hope I havent offended you there but please note we are all here to support each other and the good thing we are all able to do is talk thruthfully to each other and be here throughout the good and the bad.

Myra and Gill good luck for the scans today and hello to everyone else

Monkey - glad your mum has been given a clean bill of health.

Have a good day all - have way through the week already !

Sho yes fruit is ok in small quanties and summer fruits and nuts are better but avoid bananas as they are high in carbs

ktx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho saw this and thought of you on your trampoline!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

At least I use mine Gill!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i'm sure I just said that to Sho about the fruit   Did you really cut down on the old carbs before your tx or just during    I remember you being naughty with your food  

Sho - yeh gills become a  

Gill -


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - GET BACK TO YOUR DESK!!!

Ktx, Frimley is a lovely place - how far is it from you?  I speak from experience of having spent 3 nights in the maternity ward, but the ward is really nice, the midwives are all lovely and the visiting hours are great (9am-1pm then 3pm - 9pm) also the delivery suites all looked pretty nice too so I would recommend them if you don't like the other one!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I thought that was sooooooooo funny   its the little smiley's expression that got me! sorry I guess the d/r's are turning me into a   I'll go and do something productive now and stop being unkind!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill- good idea!!

NVH- you are so good with the old carbs most the time though aren't you?  I don't know whow you do it. I find it difficult, but from experience I know it does me good, so sticking with it as much as I can.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ktx - no offence at all, and I would have said exactly the same to someone else. Whilst I'm doing this primarily for DH, I was very upset for me, sis and him last time, so if it doesn't work for us this time, which is our last bar frosties, then I'll feel very empty and useless. Being a mother is what I do. I have no other skills to speak of, and whilst I'm not looking forward to feeling sick, tired and fat(!) being pregnant would be so lovely as I have the total support of my gorgeous DH, an 3DS, whereas I didn't have much support before with the boys. I'm gonna really enjoy having more babies, if we're lucky, and I'm glad that I'll be able to share the experience with all you lot, who'll be having babies too. 

I have a friend in Addlestone - is that close to you?

 enjoying the arguments today 

Oh yeah, and the email that my boss sent yesterday was replied to by the receipient, telling him that I'd already sorted out the problem, so merrrrrrrrr     I'm not in trouble 

Am I supposed to not be eating carbs too? S**t, I know nothing    Need a wee


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I get my coat then!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - go and do some baking, you said that normally relaxes you   still haven't a clue what time your appointment is but if you choose
not to tell me then fine  

Sho - Yeh I am pretty good at cutting out the carbs but did let myself go at xmas.  I remember when I first started it it was very difficult, but like all diets once you get the hang of it you'll be fine.  Now its just a way of life for me.  Maybe if you bought a book on the atkins as this was how I first learnt about the whole carb thing and then as time goes by you learn to adjust it to suit your lifestyle.  You basicially need to be really strict for two weeks so your body can go into 'ketosis' which is when you start loosing the weight.  No fruit, no carbonated drinks, no alcohol, no rice, pasta, bread, potatoes, no cakes, crips, sweets etc....make everything from scratch which you do anyway.  Sounds awful but its not bad at all really.  Stay away from peas and corn as they are high in carbs too.  I have an document somewhere that I wrote a few years back, let me see if I can find it.

BBpiglet - the carb things is only if you have PCO or PCOS.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

piglet- no Myself and NVH have a tendacncy towards poly cystic ovaries and avoiding carbs helps that. I can't remember whether KT is the same or if she actually has the PCOS she'll tell you. Nothing for you to worry about 

Gill-   and you said I was a drama queen this morning!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I can manage the bread and the pasta. I struggle ont he rice and potatoes and fruit. I can leave out choc and biscuits but I've messed up on the peas, doing that keema curry tonight that has peas in it!  damn!  I have a low carbs cook book, which is fine, but ti doesn't tell you what to put with anything. you as an alternative to potatoes or whatever


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash, I was pretty good most of the time with the carb thing   as I was also on Metformin, but I did stop taking metformin this time during the tx but I will start again after having this little one or two, but I must admit I cheat when buying them on private percription here I was paying £6 for 56 x 500mg where as I now get them from spain as you can buy them over the counter there (plus my mum lives there) and they are 2 euros 40 cents for 120 x 750mg so a hell of a lot cheaper.

Elly wow those visiting hours sound great at Frimley that makes things a lot easier then as at St Peters they are from 2-4 and 6-8 (apart from husbands who can be there all day) but like when my mate was in there for 10 days her hubby went home to have a shower etc when we were there but that only gave him 2 hours to get home shower have something to eat and get back again and baring in mind it takes 30-40 minutes to get there in the first place it was a bit of a nightmare

So are those visiting hours for all visitors not just your other half?  In which case I might then find out how long it takes to get to Frimley then.

I think Gill might be taking too many of the DR drugs !!!   

BBPiglet glad I didnt offend and I am sure this treatment will work and you can be a mummy all over again - rather than the taxi you no doubt are now with 3 teenage boys 

Tash gill did say her appt was at 2.20pm  

BB/Sho Unfortunatly I have full PCOS which is what caused me problems in both of my treatments but fingers crossed my body has coped anyway and done its thing I am just hoping they stay there til August !


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - wouldn't your other options be West Mid or Kingston? I'm with you on the St Petes thing - my best mate also didn't have a good experience there. I'm halfway between St Petes and Kingston so I'd prob opt for Kingston.

Piglet - As all the others have said infertility is infertility whether it is primary or secondary. I admit to being a little envious of your obviously fantastic relationship with your boys but would agree that we are all here for support whilst going through tx and don't think anything less of you for having been lucky enough to be a mum already


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- i thought so but I always forget the finer details of everyones history  I'm sure you pregnancy will stick, you've been strong all theway so far.  

For those of you with buns in the oven and everyone who is interested, I read that more and more women (especially IVF pregnant women) are opting for home births becuase of the fear of MRSA etc in hospitals. What do you think of that?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I forgot to mention, dont worry about the potential cyst as I had a wopper which delayed me starting stimms as my af hadnt arrived i waited a few more days and af arrived but cyst was still really large and pretty much filling my whole left ovary and Rachel and Sue thought they were going to cancel my treatment but Mr Riddle advised me to go on and I have ended up with a BFP out of it and still have the cyst even though it has now got a bit smaller, so please dont panic


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I might get the option of Kingston or West Mids but dont know much about either of them to be honest and have herd good things about Frimley, I think if it is twins though I will try and stay under Mr R and go to Frimley

Sho no problem we should have a central blog page stating everyones name, age, situation etc etc that we could always refer to as a reference especially as there are so many of us on here now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - why did you stop taking the metformin during tx if you have full PCOS    Did woking put you on the tabs  

Sho - its difficult and nothing really replaces the carbs, you just have to do without it.  Can't you see if you can be put on metformin
now by your gp so that by the time you have tx its in your system   Although metformin isn't the answer, its the carb cutting thats
the trick...it sucks I know but what can we do!  When MrC explained it all too me in the sense that it affects egg quality and can cause mc's when your insulin levels are high it didn't seem too much of a sacrafice. Have you tried Quinoa (sp)...its a grain and you can use that instead of rice.  Use cauliflour instead of mash and swede instead of roasties.  Thats about it I think.

Gill - i know when your appointment is...nah nah na nah nah


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - the long hours at Frimley are partners only, friends and family visiting is very restricted, if I remember correctly it's 3pm - 5pm and 7pm - 8pm (max two visitors) so they can keep the aggro to a minimum, though while we were there there was a family who turned up en masse, there must have been 6 or 8 of them all trying to ram into a single cubicle, if Ell had been in that ward I'd have complained ...

Still, after three visits in a week the CDS is very pleasant and the ward is way better then I was expecting, don't expect too much from the food, though the chocolate pudding was fantastic!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Re: home births - if its your first are you allowed? I had a home delivery (sounds like Tesco's) with my third, but I was allowed as I never laboured for longer than 4 hours and had no problems. This was almost 16 years ago now, so I don't know if local bods ideas are more lenient now?

I had my first at Kingston, where I was training, but again that was yonks ago and now isn't even a teaching hospital.

Second was at St Helier which I didn't like very much.

Do Mr R and Mr C do antenatal care and delivery then? I bet thats expensive...........


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - if you are in Staines then Frimley isn't that far at all!  You could go down the A30 to Camberly or M25 then M3 as the hospital is just off M3 Junction 4 - prob about 25 mins from staines on a good day.  Those visiting hours are for hubby only - I think for friends and family its just the afternoon as there are a lot of new mums on the ward and they try to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- i don't think they can actually "stop" you, if you know what I mean. they can't drag you to hospital can they. i think you have to ask for a home birth though for a midwife and all that. don't know just thought it was interesting. 

I think I would like a home birth. Once the baby is born tht's it you just get on with it instead of some fussy midwife going on and on like they do sometimes

i think sometimes people forget we have been having babies for thousands of years just fine without being "taught" how to give a baby a bath!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will be nice now Promise  

Thanks KT for your reassurance   Im sure it will be fine, I feel like af is on her way, but then Ive had that feeling for over a week now, well see later  

My best friend works in theatre's at FP and raves about the hospital generally! she was a paramedic prior and always said to me demand to go to FP, should you need to! 

Tash- cheeky


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Moi gill, was only getting you back for being nasty to me   

Personally I want all the drugs under the sun to give birth.....sod that natural stuff


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

In which case the visiting times etc are not much better than SP then, but you are right the reports do seem to be a lot more favourable from there though.

If it is just off the M3 junc 4 then its not too faraway at all then, my hubby really wants SP as he was born there and he is all ok but I do keep telling him that was over 35 years ago! so I think I might have a fight on my hands to go anywhere else, however if twins then we will go to the best hospital that is available for peads.

I am also quite lucky in the fact that one of my best friends is a midwife (apart from she lives in Bicester, Oxon) so at least I will be seeing here regularly as well though and she will also be able to tell me if I am not being looked after properly or if there is something I need to insist on, however she has advised not to go to SP to.

Listen to me going on and on and about it I havent even got to 12 weeks yet !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH   

Piglet- i agree with what everyone else says you are not a fraud  

Kerry-I hated kingston when i went for my early pregnancy scan so bloody rude   and upset me   so i think i would look at guildford of there is a hosp there or Epsom unless they close as going to see a m/w at frimley all the time may be a nightmare for me 

Cheesy-Good luck today 

MrW-I second that the food at Frimley was yuck   but the nurses were lovely and always making me   one of them reminded me of Barbara woodhouse ...SIT    i told her too  

Nvh-Cant wait to see your cake

Gill   thoughts for you  

Wildcat-Hows the bleeding

Kate-Hope your ok and the sickness is getting better  

Monkey-Glad your mum is ok  

Sho-Hurt your hair  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Emma, hope you werent sent to the naughty corner for being late to work


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Where you been Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello ladies


No i left home at 10am in the end rung my customer and told him i was stuck in traffic


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning All

Thanks you for all your lovley messages    

I hate it too when people use the word flu for a sniffle Sho  .  I am actually starting to feel a bit better now, but for the last few days, I've ached in places I didn't know possible so can understand the hair comment.  Dp has now started to come down with it himself, well been coughing and spluttering a bit and had the nerve to turn round and say "I hope you didn't have it as bad as I have "!!!!  

Monkeylove - glad you mum's going to be okay, must be such a relief   

Gill and Myra - good luck with your scans x

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen!!!1   your dh! Yes of course you have had flu he has got some awful ebola type virus where he will beon the verge of death for the next 72 hours. Men eh! man flu= cold death=flu for men


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - I have been under Kingston for my skin for years ( I have psoriasis) and my doc is fab. Although I have to say it i**** and miss with each department. 

I started my IF investigations with Kingston many years ago, I was 17 when diagnosed with PCOS, I'd just come round from an op and the doctor just turned round and said " it's highly unlikely you'll ever have children" - nice bedside manner   My SIL is due to give birth there in next week or so  (poor thing) but I would prefer not to go there to be honest. It has such a large catchment area and my SIL was told that January is a really busy time for the maternity unit and that she should be prepared to go elsewhere!! Hadn't thought of Guildford - not so far...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash sorry didnt answer your question,

I stopped the metformin during tx as they dont make me feel great and they can give the runs quite a bit, also Mr. R said you could only take them for a certain period during a pregnancy and not to continue with them past the first few weeks and reading the leaflet that came with them they say dont take if you are pregnant so I thought best not to bother with them


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yum - home made soup again for lunch  

My colleague asked me what I'd been feeding my dog to make her throw up like that............


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet you make me laugh   what flavour is your soup today


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Its the same as before, chicken and veggies with added bran ( I need all the help I can get  )

What have you got for lunch Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have had a rare roast beef and horseradish sarnie, a scone, a banana and a packet of prawn crackers


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well I had boring omelett again. I've even tried to west indianise it but it ain't working. I still hate eggs and there's no getting round it.

off out this afternoon to sort out finances with business partner. Could be a long afternoon. Oh and we will discuss your cakes Emma  try and get back to you on that this afternoon.

see you later ladies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- you greedy pig!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just had homemade chicken and veg soup (with a little cream!) and a banana. Not terribly exciting but easy to do!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - wonder if I should stop my metformin? Mr C told me that I should take it and that he would recommend it is taken throughout any resulting PG?? Weird how 2 docs in same clinic can have such varying opinions.

Emma  blimey, you got worms or something 

I had a vanilla slimfast - bleurgh, bleurgh, bleurgh

*I WANT TO GO HOME NOW!*


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - thats interesting what you say about the metformin.  It gives me the runs sometimes too, well most of the time actually    They told me to take 3 tabs a day but can only manage 2, even that is probably too high a dose to be honest.  Mr C told me to continue taking it in my 2ww so now I am confused cause of what the leaflet says and what MrR said to you.  Will have to check up on that one when I start tx again.  Can't even rememebr how long i've been on them now...think its about 9 months or so.

Emma - yayyyyyyyyy your here   nice to see you're cutting back on your food for the new year    i'm only jealous  

Sho - enjoy your meeting.  You could have so much nicer stuff for lunch, think we need to chat next time we meet about this subject  

Kerry - what a horrible doctor    I am confused to about the metformin, Mr C told me the same  

I had cheese salad for lunch as there was nothing else in our restaurant    followed by a huge poo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - you had a huge poo for lunch     ??
And yes he was a horrible doc and still works there so will avoid him at all costs.

I have an NHS appt at QM Roehampton next week but not sure if I should go - basically I can't get any tx on NHS because of my weight and although I lost a stone after last time I saw them it nearly all piled back on last cycle. I don't know if it is worth even going, just to have the a**e of a doctor talk to me like I'm a piece of s**t on his shoe and to be told they can do nothing anyway. Not that I want to do anything on the NHS at the moment as next cycle with Woking commences shortly. What do y'reckon


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Snap Wildcat! but I had no cream in mine as I pigged out all over Christmas with rich stuff, and my system now seems to crave the sensible things  

I got a yogit, too, as you all said I had to eat protein (lets not mention the aforementioned boshable thingy)   and a colleague is going to go shopping this pm and I'll ask her to get me some brazil nuts ( I presume they're not supposed to be chocolate covered   ) and pineapple juice. I heard that grapefruit juice ws good too, but I don't like it  

About half a dozen warm doughnuts would go down quite nicely now............

And Snap NVH! I had a great huge poo, too! Bet mine was bigger than yours...........


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry and Tash, Check with Mr C before doing anything as I was only put on Metformin after my first cycle and it was given to me after discussions with one of the nurses and the message about not taking it throughout my pregnancies was given to me from Mr R but via a nurse so I might of got myself confussed.  But I stopped taking them as they didnt make me feel any better in myself for taking them and it didnt seem to stop the cysts either so I chose to stop taking them and luckily for me it worked but that doesnt mean it was stopping taken them that made it work so please dont do anything until you have either spoken to Mr C or done some more research.

I know a lot of women who are on Metformin and stay on it throughout IVF and I also have another friend who is on Metformin and she takes it to stop her getting cysts in her boobs so nothing to do with fertility or weight issues so I do think everyone is different.

Tash dont fancy your lunch much  

mmmmm warm donuts now that sounds like a better idea BBpiglet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet and Nvh - you too are like the terrible twins  

Sho-Thanks hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL piglet and NVH you crack me up      

I think I need to go and watch tv for a bit - I'm bored....

I hope cheesy's scan is going well!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kerry/kate - i knew there would be someone who'd make a comment about my poo  

Piglet - Bet mine was bigger and I did lots too 

Kate - I won't stop taking them, just will check when I start tx again. Will get Ann on the case for me  I just thought that as I don't have PCOS and only slight PCO and you got a bfp, that maybe its not necessary for me to be on them. Mind you saying that, I never got the runs during tx 

Emma - piglets worse than me


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, NVH, my bums still sore, so that PROVES mine was bigger, and WIDER than yours


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urghhhh dirty gits


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok you win piglet, can't argue with that one....yours can be bigger and wider   brings tears to my eyes just thinking
about it    do you have the matching **** to go with it


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Most definately do   and it goes off bang sometimes all by itself without warning   In fact, it did just that on our honeymoon just as we were leaving the Falcon Hotel in Bude. I think they thought an earthquake had happened............


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you're soooo romantic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

there must be something wrong with my insides, as if I need to fart, then I do as I find it impossible sometimes not to.  And I've got hairy feet.........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl hairy feet


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

If we get as far as et I'll have to remember to mow them in case it puts Mr C off and he ends up putting things in the wrong place........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what are you like


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you going to be like during the 2WW with the Bum Bullets if you keep farting and pooing them out tey wont work !


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought I could plant them under my lady hedge, and sellotape the flaps together..............or even better, plait the hedge into a basket to stop them falling out?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

NVH - I blew you some bubbles as I won the poo contest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet     

I reckon she could do with her mouth being washed out with soap


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - plait your hedge    must say you are sounding more attractive by the minute    thanks for the bubbles    will blow you some too as you've been crowned the Queen ****ter on here  

Emma - you talking about me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-NOOOOOO Piglet   i bet your glad she is here the sewer mouth   she is taking all the tellings off instead of you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

BBpiglet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - let me describe you...

Queen sh*tter with a big   that farts a lot with hairy feet, hangy flaps & long pubes  



Emma - I know, I am an angel compared to her gutter mouth    and she's on husband number 2 with 3 sons so she's doing something right   

Lets   to our queen


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahhhh happy days... so the poo talk is in full effect... just anal sex to do and we've had a full day


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wondered where u'd been all day Mr W.... playing with trains and lego?

He's worserer than me coz I never mentioned the botty brigade


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think Tash has found her match in BBPiglet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - MrW is right, our usual conversations on here are about poo and bum love    and errrrrrrr no, think you have beaten everyone
on here with you gutter mouth    can't back track now lady 

Oi kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone seen or heard from minow recently ?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

you lot started on the forbidden subjects again    

Kate - I pm'd Minow but haven't heard back but I think she was away for Xmas/New Year. Hope she's OK  

NVH - lovely description of Piglet there - she sounds beauuuttiful!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH said:


> Queen sh*tter with a big  that farts a lot with hairy feet, hangy flaps & long pubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hilarious!!! What a lovely picture you paint of yourself piglet!!! most attractive.   i definitiely think NVh has met her match!!

Don't encourage them Mr W. and shouldn't you be putting stuff away properly anyway 

Back from my business meeting. Very difficult to execute when you have a two and a half year hanging from your neck!! 

talked about your cakes Emma, will pm you about that later  not allowed to mention it on here I'll get done again 

wildcat- yeah I wonder how cheesy is getting on 

nope I haven't heard from minow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i'll let you off just this once  

Nope not heard from Minow, probably been rushed off her feet gigging and taking some time out I suspect.

Kerry - it wasn't me  

Sho - you're back, hope the meet went well.  Did you get in trouble for trying to sell  your cakes    

Us lot are a right bunch


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Sho


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyone any advise on what to do about my NHS appt then?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

that's me - bee--uuuuuuuuuuuuu- tifullllllllll


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - did you get my text  

Piglet - I fancy ya


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - have I missed something    you used the swear word 'NHS'....shhhh you might get told of by the mods  
Only kidding obviously, cause i'll probably get told of now


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

fingersarecrossed said:


> NVH - you had a huge poo for lunch    ??
> And yes he was a horrible doc and still works there so will avoid him at all costs.
> 
> I have an NHS appt at QM Roehampton next week but not sure if I should go - basically I can't get any tx on NHS because of my weight and although I lost a stone after last time I saw them it nearly all piled back on last cycle. I don't know if it is worth even going, just to have the a**e of a doctor talk to me like I'm a piece of s**t on his shoe and to be told they can do nothing anyway. Not that I want to do anything on the NHS at the moment as next cycle with Woking commences shortly. What do y'reckon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - you have got nothing to lose by going and the possibility of a free go later on so it's got to be worth a morning off of work for that!!!

Nvh has met her match! lol I never thought I'd see that!!!

BBpiglet you sounda gaaarrrgeous   

Sho - Amanda turned up then!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Kerry missed that bit just been back and found it.

I know how you feel I am under Miss Bateman and I saw her originally at St peters where she was very direct and abrupt but said what was what and she referred me to Woking which was good, I then after 4 months had a follow up appointment as she had also booked me in for more scans etc under the nhs and the follow up was at Ashford Hospital which I went to and she said sorry your notes are not here what were we discussing ----- what what is the Fing point of a follow up if they have no notes to follow up --- so I explained the situation which she said oh did I put you on the NHS list? so I said you were going to but I havent heard anything and she then said well she would check and make sure I am on the list and I have heard nothing since and this was in May last year.

If they are definatly not going to put you on the list I personally wouldnt bother I dont see the point but I am quite short fused.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers- go to it. like Wildcat says you may just get a free go later on. Better to keep them in the loop rather than have to start from scratch later if you need to. not that you wil 

NVH- yep. I got told off for advertising.  But TC did point me in the direction of the advertising thread somewhere. I have looked at it before but I think you have to do something funny with photos or something. Need to look again.  Its usually you that gets told off so I was really excited about ti, then it was just about boring advertising. I though maybe a swear word or something had popped in. 

And yes we need to talk about meals face to face. Basically, why don;'t you move in here and you can cook for me, and I'll feed you cake when you want it!! 

wildcat- no I had to go over there again!! disaster. We never achieve much because the little one is always hanging round your neck. I had to play horsey whilst trying to write a cheque for petty cash today  we did get to grips with the valentines cakes though and they should look really cool. which reminds me, are you still ok to photo my buns sometime


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

no KT!!!!!  you're not are you?!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheeky Miss Sho Bun !!!!

I forgot to mention earlier did anyone watch This Life +10 last night if so what did you think?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fingers X'd - Personally, I think it sucks them not letting you do it on the nhs if the weight is the only issue that they say is against you. If you have a cycle starting soon at Woking, am I right in thinking you will be funding it yourself, and have prepared for the expenses involved? If so, then having a git of a quack being so damn rude and unkind to you seems not to be worth the upset you and your DH/P will feel. I'm probably coming in at the middle of a story and they may help you later if you lose the weight you say you gained again? If so, could they be useful later on? Its very difficult not to cut off your nose to spite your face.  I saw a very unsympathetic cons at Redhill and even if things were good, I wouldn't have gone to him, so I understand how attitude of the medics can be offputting and un necessary. 


NVH -


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i did watch it actually KT because dh had watched it when it was on before. how inevitable that there would be a fertility issue. Its bloody everywhere!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well personally speaking I went through the NHS route as they told me that there was a small chance they could treat me for IVF, however they are so bloody incompetent where I went that I regret having my laparoscopy there now. Anyway I wasted so much time only to be told by another doctor that I couldn't have tx after all    what a waste of space  
Cheesy went to the same place and will no doubt back me up on that statement.
If its just a consultation you've got nothing to loose, but if you are seeing the same doc again then I would give it a miss as he seems a total cock head...you'll only be put on another waiting list anyway.  I think nuffield told me that if you have any more than 2 private tx's that you can't go and have one on then NHS anyway (not including FETS).  
You'll be looked after far better with nuffield and it sounds like you have already made your mind up anyway.  
Hope that helps  

Wildcat - I wouldn't talk if I were you, I only speak the speak if you know what I mean  

Sho - errrrrrrrrrrrrrr no, would rather have the conversation thanks and no point feeding my cakes cause I can't have em either    You lot are all getting told off and i've turned into a    see how my halo sparkles    Doesn't matter now anyway cause you got your plug in anyway


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash is right after you have had so many private goes then you automatically lose the NHS free go even if you are a skinny minny so I wouldnt worry about wasting your time.

I watched This Life last night and I was really disappointed as I thought it was crap compared to the original series, the only good bit was were they mentioned that they are short or sperm doners because of the change in the law


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah haaaaaaaaaa, but where did she PUT her plug, that's what I wanna know?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Didnt get your text   off in a min got acup  

Yeah watched this life it was ok nothing special


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho yeah if you can bring them over here I should be able to take piccys!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - will send it again, enjoy acu...hope you get nice and chilled  

Piglet - plug  

Kate - I didn't watch 'this life' is it another ivf program  

Sho - I know your game


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. 

Piglet - yes my weight is the only reason for being turned down for NHS tx. 

Have to say I'm leaning towards not going as I have has the same kind of experiences as Kate with NHS. Everytime I go back it's " where were we last time" . " we haven't got your notes" or " we haven't bothered to read your notes because we don't really give a monkeys". I just felt that the doctor assumed I stuffed my face with chocolate all day and was a loathsome slug... no questions about my diet or exercise regime and when I tried to tell him about the low carbing and exercise - he told me he wasn't interested in what diet I used just the results    I'm reluctant to give up on the NHS completely but I think by the time I have lost the necessary weight I will either be too old, or by that time will contraindicate one of their other criteria.... As for getting an afternoon off work - no chance!! Think I'll stick with Mr C


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash This Life was a drama on telly that finished 10 years ago and they had a one off special last night


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Have not read all the posts yet, so sorry for no personals, as you girlies have been really busy again  

Well scan went well i have 16 follies at the moment ranging between 9 and 14, also a few small ones that are around 7, they may need to reduce my drugs on Friday, but they said that all was going fine so far, lining was good also 8.5, and here was me worrying that i had none

Gill, hope all went well with you scan, sorry i missed you hun but mine was at 9.00  

Hope everyone is well and i will catch up on the news, when i have looked back at all the posts


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Myra - Hooray! Great news


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - great news on the scan, everything is looking gooooooooooooood    

Kerry - They just can't be bothered basically, I know what you mean about giving up your go, but as you say you could be waiting forever.
They'll want to do all sorts before you have IVF even starting with IUI.  They wanted to do that for me and dh with the state of his wrigglers   Its just they have to follow a routine regarldess of your situation and who you are....clomind, IUI..... i'm sure they read of a script!  

Kate - oh must have been hung over still  

Gill - hope everythings ok with you even though you were nasty to me today  

Cheesy - let us know how you get on too


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fingers - I know you have probably made up your mind but I would go anyway - as far as I have been told I only lose my place in the NHS queue if I actually have a baby so it obviously differs from area to area. Sounds like we have all had a bad experience of the NHS - I just don't think they care about IF. Even our letter of referral to Woking was wrong - as it said that we had been trying for 7 years when in fact it was 2. 

I agree that This Life was pretty rubbish - I have to admit that I almost threw something at the tv when Anna was moaning about having a career and leaving it too late - that's always the reason given for people not having a baby isn't it?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, am off home now....

Hmmmm shall I go in late on friday to drop my chlymidia (sp) test off and leave early for bloods    even though I am going to do them on monday    Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Catch you all later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Myra - glad your scan went well. All sounds very good!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Piglet, Nvh, Monkeylove, theres life in the old bird yet   was so worried this morning, really thought that things were not happening

Monkeylove, know what you mean about NHS referral letters to Woking, mine said that we were unexplained, also they got my name wrong, Mr R was very embarrassed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVh - have had Clomid, laps, Hsg, ovulation induction  etc etc. The only thing I haven't had is IUI, they did offer it to me but told me they didn't think it would be suitable in my case ( so why offer it?)

Myra - good news on scan hon      

Monkey - don't get me started on incorrect letters!!      Every appointment I had with NHS man got copied on letters to GP, First one was so wrong it was laughable - we think it was for a another patient, 2nd one said we were to try another 12 months Clomid ( when I had been told in appt I couldn't take anymore of it!!), 3rd one said we were placed on IVF list (even though I had been told no go because of weight!! and we did check to see if we were on list). I eventually sent my Gp a letter to go on my file telling her what really happened at each appt!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Fingers

Hope AF arrives soon, so you can move forward with your next cycle, heres a little dance for you to get it moving


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill, CheesyB - are you back from your scans yet, and is everything ok? 

Hope your acup went ok Emma

Where's Minow and Barney Bear these days?


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello

Can anyone give me some advise please? Am waiting for an appointment - my first I might add, at the Woking Nuffield In Surrey.

Is there anything we should do to be prepared before the appointment (end of Jan) and what happens after the initial appointment?

Does everyone have to take Birth Control Pills before drug treatment or does it depend on your situation?

HELP!!! AM CONFUSED!!!

Sumei


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi sumei  its been a long time since I had my very very first appointment so I may well get things wrong. If so, I'm sure someone will put me right.

If I remember rightly at the first appointment they talk mainly about the situation you are in (whether you have primary infertility, if it is male factor, what tests you have done, that sort of thing) they might even discuss what kind of treatment is available.

the only thing I had to do was make sure i got as many blood tests done by my GP as poss. so your chlamidia swabs, rubella jab, smear, FSH, LH thyroid blood test s done. If your appointment is this month I doubt you'll hve time to do them before your appointment. You can have them done there but obviously it costs! They may sya to wait a little bit and get them done by your GP and then start treatment.

Once you;ve had all these tests and things done, you're off really. As long as you are up to date, and on the usual method of treatment (21 day protocol) they will say start taking your jabs on day 21 of your next cycle.

As I say, its been a while, I'm just used to getting on with it now, so I may well have missed loads out or told you stuff you already know, so sorry in advance, but someone on here will put you right straight away. Emma and Wildcat know loads about all this, especially at Woking as I have transferred from another clininc, and they do it slightly different there

whatever, Good luck, and before you know it you will be in the middle of treatment and it will be second nature to you   You'll get lots of support here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- well done on your follies!  they sound great so far. Good news

Gill- hope everything went ok with you today


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Sumei

Welcome!  

There's lots of people on this thread that will be able to advise you much better than I can, but we all really like the WN and have had great reatment there from sympathetic staff.

I would say that unless you're already taking the Pill, then don't. Basically, just keep on doing what you're doing until you''ve seen Mr R or Mr C, and they will tell you the way to go as we're all very different in our needs.

If you want, write down the questions you may have on a piece of paper so you don't forget anything, but listen carefully to what they tell you, and then ask questions at the end. When we had our first appointment, I was so busy asking questions that the poor nurse nearly forgot what she was going to tell us, as they have a regime to guide them when  giving out information, so nothing is missed. I needed to shut up and listen    but they were too polite to say so   

We should have had more blood tests done at our GP as they're expensive at the clinic - the others will advise on their experiences, no doubt.

Good luck, and come back with more questions if you'd like to


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sho 

Thanks for your advice. Really appreciate it. I have had all my tests done, well the ones you mentioned anyway so thats a good start I guess.

My infertility is due to one blocked tube and a slightly dodgy other. I've had 2 lap & dye, three years ago and a hysterosalpingiogram in June 06 but no positive test despite being told I have a chance to conceive naturally through one tube. Therefore I was referred to the Woking Nuffield from another Consultant.

Do they give you Birth Control Pills before any other treatment or is that just in the States?

If anyone else has had experience of the Woking Nuffield please could you let me know? Does anyone know how much one cycle of IVF is there or does it depend on what treatment you have?

x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sho -any idea what's on TV tonight? Any movies, as I'm not a soap fan


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi lovely Woking ladies 

Am I really that bad?  I don't tell you off, honest, just point you in the right direction sometimes 

BBpiglet - Celebrity Big Brother! I am so sad I can't wait


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening all trust you all had a fab NYE  

sorry its a me me me post coming up - 
just had a call from the doc's about the blood tests i had done and they all seem fine apart from the  Glucose one has come back slightly raised   - so I've got to go back next week fast again for 12 hours, have a blood test at 9 then a glucose drink then have to sit in the waiting room for 2 hours   and have another blood test at 11. not allowed to go home as it'll affect the test   How dull is that going to be -   so just hoping its an anomaly -  maybe got to do with all the weight i've ploughed on recently   been doing a bit of research (as you do)   and pcos keeps croping up so wondered if you ladies on here have/know about raised levels? .. maybe ..! 

Hi Sumei
the girls have given you some good info / I haven't had BCP before starting tx and have had 2 fresh now at woking 1 ivf and 1 icsi probably costing about £9K for everything, got a pricelist somewhere but its that time of year when they change it ...eeeek I'd ring them up and ask them to send you one  

tracy looking forward to CBB too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Sho, lets hope theres loads of eggs in my follies

Sumei, i never had the birth control pills, just started down regging on the 21st day of my cycle, hope that you get started soon, the girls on here can give you loads of advise, so stick around hun, good luck

Piglet, i am a soaps girl i am sorry to say, so have not looked beyond the soaps, sitting here like a fat piggy, lol, belly is so swollen, lets hope that the OHSS is gonna stay away, as feeling alittle breathless, will call Woking tomorrow, if still the same, hope you are well hun

Hi to everyone else, Gill hope the scan went well today, have been thinking of you, i was looking for you this morning as i didnt know that you had the scan in the afternoon, was hoping to meet for a wee decaff, waiting room was full this morning, lots of girlies having scans, woking is very busy at the moment  

Catch you all later


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

CBB!!      -yup, that's sad  

Myra - sorry that I don't know a thing about OHSS, but fingers crossed all will be well for you    I'm fine thanks, but farting loads.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi & welcome Sumei
We are all guilty of reading far too much before our appointments and then get ourselves all confused.  What I did is write a full list of questions that I had and took it along to our first appointment.  However, by the time the nurse had finished she practically answered everything.  Everyone's situation is different and it will all become clear in time.  Don't worry about that pill thing, they do use in it IVF cycles but its quite rare.  The standard protocol is to start on day 21 of your cycle for approx 2 weeks of what they call down regulation, which bascially shuts down your system.  Then you have a scan (which is a long probe thing that they put up your privates).  If your lining is below 5mm you are ok to move onto the next stage.  After that you start stimms.  This is the process where you inject drugs to grow follicles.  That lasts for approx 2 weeks to, then they whip the eggs out, fertilise them and put them back.  Then the 2 week wait is the horrible part as you just have to wait to see if you are pregnant or not!  Thats it in a nutshell, but as I said everyone is different, so they will decide what to do with you and your partner according to your blood results/Sperm results etc etc.

Alisha - sorry about the glucose results, hopefully it will be ok and its just over indulgence after xmas.  High Glucose levels could be a sign of slight diabetes but don't want to worry you.  People take metformin for diabetes as well as PCO/PCOS.  Bit crap that you have to sit and wait 2 hrs, but hopefully it will be ok if your results come back fine.  At least if they do find something they can fix it for your tx.

Miss TC - its just become a bit of a joke on here when we get told off, even tho we don't actually get told off ! Big brother is always watching  

Gill/Cheesy - hope your scans went ok, logged on to see if you posted but no sign of ya  

Emma - hope the acu was relaxing and you wasn't laying there wishing for the time to pass by like I do and wondering what to cook for dinner     I might have it done for ET only, cause really can't be bothered to go this time round and that can't be good.

Kate - did you have acu  

Piglet - go and shave your feet and sort out those lips  

Myra - get that water down your neck lady   

Anyway, see ya later...CBB on in a mo


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh thanks hun - that's interesting about the metformin - had the tests done before xmas    so hoping its that i've been a greedy   and sitting on my  probably haven't helped   

myra hope your ok hun drink the water


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all!

no TC you're not that bad. just depriving me of mustering up a bit of business so I can feed myself and my poor husband   

Sumei- the best thing you can do is wait til you see your consultant at Woking. It might be that they want to investigate your condition a bit further before ploughing ahead with treatment. It seems pointless to get you to spend your money only to discover there is a problem. I know that with blocked fallopian tubes SOME doctors like to remove them before you start IVF, and the reason for this is the blockage can produce a fluid that is toxic to embryos. So it is pointless producing lovely embryos only to put them back into an environment that they will die in. I have heard that the removal of a blocked tube can increase your success with IVF s much as 50%. I am in a situation where there is a question mark over one of my tubes, because I had an inconclusive HSG. MR R at Woking is going to give me a laparoscopy to be absolutely sure of the situation before going ahead and I'm grateful for that. So if there is a slight delay in your treatment, you should look at it as getting yourself absolutely tip top before starting.  But like I said, there is little point in speculating, it is best to hera what your consultant has to say first. It is just as well to be armed with some facts though so you can ask educated questions though so well done for that 

As to price I'm expecting to pay £5000 for my treatment which is IVF+ICSI.  loads money!!

Myra- get that water down you!!! call the hospital if you start to feel unwell!

alisha- sorry about the @rse ache with the glucose. I don't know anything about that. I don't think I've even been tested for it  

As for telly, not alot on. I saw a few things on at 9, but can't remember what they are I'm afraid. I may watch Brok Back mountain as dh isn't interested in it and we got it for xmas so may as well


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sho - 1kg gone


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Since were on the topic........Don't you go in for a ultrasound and Semen anlaysis before the consult appointment so they can tell you results and make a plan    Please could someone reassure me of that?


Otherwise I've been scanning baby bumps for 2 days now!  I Scanned two women with twins and had treatment at Woking!  GOOD SIGN!  

I also had a lady walk in my room very slowly..... so I went to help her and she said she thougt her water broke. I looked down and her jeans were soaked!  It was the fastest scan I ever did!  I could see the head engaged!  Really strange to see how the head shape changes to get through birth canal. 

KTX wish you were getting scanned at Guildford this week! Would love to find the twins! (ha ha)

Dr Curtis see's patients at Royal Surrey Hospital . I'm not sure where else he goes?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes Babydreams you should have a semen analysis before the consult to discuss everything before tx.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Babydreams - not sure about the ultrasound but definately the SA.  It could be cause I had a lap else where and they had all my results already.
How cool that you scanned two ladies from WN...shame it wasn't any of us though  

Sho - completely forgot about the trampolene when I got home   was more interested in what I was going to stuff in my gob instead    Must try and remember for tomorrow.

Piglet - you lost 1kg  

I know I said good bye but sitting here watching CBB and dh is in the garage playing with his motorcycle.  Gonna have a look at lights from John Lewis now....

Gill - where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu - hope you're ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - we seem to be a couple of parrots


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

No not me lost a kg, Sho did coz it says so on her ticker, or did I get it wrong?  

Who's got what motorbikes? I got a Suzuki GS 500E but I've not ridden for ages. DH rides an Africa Twin and has hundreds of off-roaders that he does enduro and motocross and trials on. Biker Piglet, me


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Forgot to ask, does anyone know what Pregnyl is?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies cbb is cr*p   who are they all ...apart from a couple of people  

Sumei-Hi and welcome, i have one tube which i found out was now blocked but not with the toxic fluid so they didnt remove it..mr r removed my last ectopic at 5wk 3 days as it ruptured on my right stump he then sealed it so i think you will be ok keeping it  

Nvh-Acup was fine thanks she wants to come with me to the clinic on e/t as before mr r stabbed my ovary while trying to avoid my tube   and she said that would of caused my womb to contract which isnt good so will have to clear it with woking 1st, she wants to put pins in me while im on the bed and while Mr R doing e/t if i get any pain she will pin me in that area to calm it down  

Piglet-Love peggy dog   i have never seen a pig on a bike before   how funny that would be  
Pregnyl is the jab you take 2 days before e/c it makes you ovulate  

Baby-Where is the Royal surrey  

Myra-Well done lady im proud of you as i know you were worrying about your age and fsh


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - thanks - that info ties in exactly with sis. She has to have this on 22nd and ec is planned for 24th. We wondered what it was and where she should stick it...... 

Where do you go for your acup? My colleagues wife had it to stop her morning sickness but it didn't work, so how do I know if it will do me any good? I don't understand how these things work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure honey, it took me 4 acup tx's before i noticed a change in myself, i could sleep through the night for years i used to wake around 3-4 times clock watching now i sleep right through   and also im less stressed and it does relax me.
It is a bit late now for you to think about acup as you need to do it at least a few weeks before you start tx to see if your body responds to it...it helped me with the progynova headaches and also if my a.f is late i go to see her and the next day my a.f comes i like it   if you decide to do it i would ring around and ask the person if they have tx anyone going through ivf and aks for proof


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Back to trying to catch up again.
Myra..well done on all those follies   
Gill/Cheesy...hope everything went ok today   
BBpiglet.......god you haven't got a gutter gob its more like a sewer, utter filth 
NVH.....r you stuggling to keep up with her, shes very good   
Alisha...i am sure everything will be fine with your glucose test   
Hi Sho, Fingers, monkeylove, wildcats, Emma, Babydreams, Miss Tc and a big WELCOME to Sumei


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for that. Looks like I'll give that one a miss. I've been drinking lots of milk, eating yoghurts, and have a shopping list with brazil nuts and pineapple juice on it, so hopefully those things will help. 

I think I'll go to bed now, after I've eaten this bowl of ice cream  

nite nite peoples


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Nite nite BBpiglet....stuffing your gob again i see


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Ali ahhh your little niece is cute  

By piglet oink oink


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

She is so cute and now they have no 2 on the way, happy for them but wish it was me   
How r u anyway. i wanted to text you over Xmas but didnt have your number. Did you get a PM from NVH??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

hi ALi- you're always on here late at night. I haven't caught you on here in ages  Your neice is lovely

Piglet- Technically I have lost a kg but not really. I weighed myself when I got back from xmas away, then I set up the ticker. Had a big poo and lost a kg   Wasn't going to say anything its been on that from the start but since you mentioned it I thought I better get i straight before you dig yourself in a big hole with NVH  

NVH- come on!! get on that trampoline. I thought you couldn;t resist a jump  

Was going to do the ironing but my mom rang and got talking for ages. Couldn't get her off so gave up and am kind of watching awakenings on Five US. What a crap channel that is!! only good for ld episodes of CSI

Well tomorrow I will be at Frimley with Emmas fella! Hope we can book the lap in adn keep things moving forward. Wonder when it will be  Hopefully next month. Got to have two further months wait after the lap before Mr R will let us start, so very excited to know what will happen. We'll see eh? Still no word from Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Myra - thanks for the AF dance, I finish the Provera on Friday morning so hope it will come on Monday. last time it took a week to arrive which would be fine, I just don't want it to arrive at the weekend as I have to have my Prostap jab on Day 1 to d/reg. Keep necking that water hon and call Woking first thing if you still feel breathless.

Sumei - welcome to the board. I know a lot of clinics use the BCP on IVF cycles but I don't think I have heard of any of the Woking girls being given it. As the others said, it very much depends on your personal circumstances. My first cycle (IVF) was just over £3k but my drugs were funded by my GP for that cycle, I expect it to be £3.5K next time...

Babydreams - your job must be hard at times particularly with ttc yourself, must have been a little bit exciting though that the lady was going into labour, what shape does the baby's head go then  

Emma - Royal Surrey is at Guildford..

Alisha - try to not worry about the glucose test, I had a slightly raised level at one point ( didn't realise I was being tested for glucose and had fruit juice before I went for jab) Next time it was checked it was fine so I think the juice temporarily raised my levels.

Gill/Cheesy - hope scans went OK.

Cbb - not sure abou it yet - laughed at the t***pot bloke who got jeered " who are you" all the way down the walkway, wasn't he a hard nut giving the finger to everyone - what is the world coming too .... Fingers wanders away muttering about youth today!!......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i did get a pm from Nvh   funny wasnt it   will pm you now with my number dont stalk me though  

Im fine thanks honey, just plodding along as you do   hope your ok and back to yourself after your mad party


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - good luck with Emmas fella tomorrow - will be good to at least have some idea of when tx can begin again for you....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-My Fella   cheeky  

Sho what time are you going   good luck    but keep your hands off OK


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...go on, pinch Emmas man, let him no about her nasty habits 2   
[fly]Mr R Loves SHo...MR R loves Sho[/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Silly cow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah Emma back to my normal self, glad its all over, roll on TX, reckon end of Feb. Its only a few weeks for u isn't it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope u r not calling me a cow    you know you have to share


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i was calling you a cow    
Tx will be from next a.f which hopefully is next thurs then i start getting scanned from cd2/3   

Are you def going to be starting in feb now   if this doesnt work i will have a fresh cycle in feb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Now now girls - no fighting on this thread please  

Mr R loves Sho     Emma will thump you Ali   

Emma - we might be cycle buddies....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Reckon end of Feb by my calculations, could be a few of us going through tx around then.   
Emma loves me Fingers, she wouldnt   me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry you better know yourself little girl    

I love you Ali but NOT when you mention Mr R and another woman


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry my lips are sealed  
So whos in the BB house ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jermaine Jackson
Jo from s club 
ex miss great britain (going out with teddy sherringham)
leo sayer
some journalist
some punk singer
face from the A team 
some bollywood actress
Cleo Rocus (sp)
h from steps
of and some old film director what a load of b*ll


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off now ladies got to put the cats to bed and get d/f to make me a cuppa  

Night all


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my god what a sad lot.....i heard that Jade Goody was going in with her bfriend, mum and nan.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Night night sweet dreams.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

You've probably all gone to bed now, which is a good time to post this. 

People are right - I am plain rude, and I forget that not everyone has my warped sense of humour. Don't start panicking and thinking that I've been upset by someone because I haven't. The thing is, I could be putting other people off from joining in, so what I'm going to do is go back to lurking once in a while, as I'm still hoping for a load of BFP's from you guys, will be wishing everyone well, and so look forward to hearing all your good news.

LOL


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Piglet - caught you - I'm still up!! You are like an innocent compared to some of the sewer mouths on here


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

What's brought that on piglet?  hope you're alright  don't go

thanks for your thoughts fingers & sho & ali x

some of you are starting again so soon - lots of luck to you

let us know how you get on with Mr ******* Emma ...

Myra well done on the follies

sho hope all goes well tomorrow - let us know how you get on - well done with the kg - got loads to go on mine 

gill you're doing well despite the  he he he

cheesy hope the scan went well - & little cheesy's head is engaged  so who's already lost on the sweep stakes?

kt wishing you loads of  for your scan

nvh hope all your tests go well too and the other stuff  with dh 

 to everyone else 

busy day for me tomorrow catching up before work on Monday  hence while i'm burning the midnight oil


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello is anybody out there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi kerry - i'm here...just writing a post


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Tash    quiet on here this morning....


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Fingers and Tash , 

I'm here, just! Haven't been on much as I have been having real probs with my back and now my left leg, have been to docs and also started at a chiropractor (anything to help ). Am now doped up to the eye balls so can just about bear the pain. Have to keep moving about as sitting is agony.

Sorry to moan, how are you this morning?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Barney - sorry to hear your back is playing you up, poor you. What did the doctor diagnose? Is it a kind of sciatic pain? I'm fine this morning thanks (apart from having to be at work)


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes it is sciatic pain. Never had pain like it, not good. A bit scary as it is not the kind of thing that they can just say do this or take that and it will be gone.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Piglet - don't go, we love you.......we've all got a warped sense of humour and you fit right in    I am a honda fan through and through, your dh has good taste with a africa twin.  My dh has a VTR1000 but its poorly at the moment.  He got knocked of his bike a few years back and its in the garage semi fixed.  He so wants to ride again but tx comes first    He used to always go off roading/motorcross when he was younger.  He'd be so jealous of your dh!  COME BACK PIGLET!

Emma - your acu lady sounds fab, can't believe she'll got to ET with you.  You've definately got a gooden there!

Sho - Good luck with your appointment today with emma's bloke.  Its all moving along nicely for you.

Ali - Looks like its gonna be busy on here in Feb with lots of tx going on.  Your a real night owl aren't you.

Gill/Cheesy - come and let us know you're ok  

Alisha - I'm jealous that you've got this week off too, brace yourself for monday, its a shocker being back at work  

Barney - Poor you, that soundss horrible....I hope the chiro can sort you out.  This is the last thing you need.

Kerry - yeh where is everyone  

Its only my second day at work and I really don't want to be here.....I think I need to retire!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello Fingers and Barney and anyone else who's around.

Barney - sorry to hear about your back, that sounds horrible - hope it gets better soon.

Sho - good luck with your appointment - hope that things will start moving for you soon.

Glad to see it's a sunnier day today - and still can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

That doesn't sound good Karen - I hope it settles down soon. 

I had a very productive follow up appt on tuesday to talk about some investigations. I'm going to have an outpatient hysteroscopy - awake! and some more blood tests including genetic screening for us both. I'm being referred to the miscarriage unit at St Marys in Paddington as my consultant has worked with Mr Rai? there and thinks he's good. I've booked myself an appt with Zita West later in the month and she works with Mr Rai too so it feels like a plan is coming together. I asked him about Mr *******? sp and he doesn't rate his research very highly and would rather I went elsewhere. He feels the same way about the killer cell research that Mr Riddle seems to and feels the results that come from the ARGC are more likely to be the result of the rest of their care than the steroids and IVIG and thinks the risks of such treatments are too high. But he wants me to get Mr Rai's opinion rather than base my decisions on his knowledge alone. 

I'm still off sick as the antibiotic effects are still giving me some grief but its settling and I'm going to try a gentle session at the gym today. I've stopped the caffeine that I'd treated myself to over xmas and my headaches seem to be settling. Just got to sort out my diet again now and lose the xmas weight.

Hope all of you are well and not stuck with the new year blues. 

Ellie how are you diddling??

Emma who's doing your accupuncture for you My lady has moved north and I need to find someone to go to?

Sarah xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya girls

pc problem still not fixed, spent another 4 hours to AOL yesterday literally screaming at them and eventually got a guy who found a fault on the line, perhaps if we said a connection problem they might have checked that 3 days ago TWATS     anyway gotta wait another 24-48 hours for the line to be fixed and then hopefully, god help them we can use this machine properly. It has no doubt cost us a fortune in phone bills which I am sending a complaint letter to AOL to try and retrieve the funds and £35 I paid Dell. I have never EVER known a bunch of complete idiots ever in my life, service............. there is none    we were put through to billing depts and all sorts, the contract will be cancelled asap, any recommendations ladies?  

Well scan was ok, saw here face full on which was lovely   they reckon around 7'3 atm, head is not engaged   but sitting in the entrance of the birth canal/pelvis so I am hoping she continues to push down     went to F.A.U afterwards only to be told I wasnt booked in (yep, it was wexham again ) and that I should have been seen at 36 weeks which I told them I know but was closed for xmas hence a later one and then SHO(Name for a registra I think) said why are you here then?   and why have you had so many scans I said cause its an ICSI conception and she said "is it"   I said read my notes and check you have the right patient first cause ICSI is plastered all over my notes    not impressed, I get asked this every time and the next one who does is gonna get a bash    So got another appt on Tuesday 9th   

Anyway, so what do you all think of the BB housemates   

Sorry I cant do personals as I cant go back further than the page I am on or it kicks me out  

Barney - hope the back eases honey    

Reading the posts I am a little lost as to the back ground with them for obvious reasons so love and hugs to all

cheesyb
xx

oppppsss   4 posts since I typed will have to go back and check


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Piglet-Where are you   COME BACK WE MISS YOU   why have you gone   your soooo funny and fit into this group really well and i dont think tash wants to be the worst person on here with a mouth like a sewer  

Barney-Ohhhh poor you sounds awful   hope it gets better soon  

Sho-Good luck today...but HANDS OFF HE IS MINE   

Kerry-Morning honey  

Alisha-Will let you know how i get on i cant wait im soooo excited for my appt as i feel like i could be getting somewhere  

Hello to everyone else  
Well i got out of bed at 9am and going to jump in the shower so will chat to you later when im in the office  

Sarah-My lady is in Ewell so i dont think it will be near enough for you...glad you going to St Mary's i know there they dont agree with nk cells hence im not going and we all have our reasons, but i have a lot of girls on here pm me about nk cells who like us have gone through a lot of loss's and have tested positive for nk cells have been given steroids and gone onto get a sticky bfp so i have to give it ago...plus Dr Sheata was on richard and judy with a lady who had 6 m/c all at 8wks and all the babies tests came back normal all her clotting tests came back normal too and he tested her positive for killer cells and she now has a little boy after taking steroids...he also said that he has an 80% success rate with women who have m/c that have tested for killer cells and gone on to have a baby so i do believe there is something in it...plus im very good at fighting illness which is another sign of nk cells   i think we both have to do whats right for us 

Cheesy-Glad the scan went well


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Barney - sciatica is horrid  

Cheesy - glad babybel is doing OK and head down - don't get us started on medical staff not reading notes properly again!!! Write a stinking email to AOL and give them a bosh from me, forever causing me probs too  

Sarah - glad your follow up was productive - hope St marys and Zita come up with a plan that works for you   


Monkeylove - morning hon - know what you mean about the weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - what a nightmare you're having with AOL.  We're on BT at the moment but NTL was pretty good too.  How sweet that you saw little cheese's face, that must have been so lovely.  Shame she isn't engaged yet though    If I am lucky enough to get my bfp then I am definately not going to Wexham park, you've put me right off now!  How crap is that, bloody idiots!

Sarah - glad things are ticking along nicely for you and it seems you have made some good progress whcih will hopefully result in a sticky bfp for you.

Emma - you lazy mare!  I agree  that you have to try everything and anything.  Its only natural that cons opinions will differ but you have to go with your gut feeling in this game otherwise you'll always be wondering 'what if'.  Will be really interesting to hear what Mr S says anyway.

Monkeylove - Lovely and sunny today, i'm with you....roll on the weekend.

Wasn't is sad about that coach crash on the M4 last night    its really terrible eh.... (Cheesy - I heard that some of the people were rushed to Wexham park too, poor buggers).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know it was awful and 2 kids seriously ill   hope they all get better soon   

Every new year there is always something horrific that happens  

I think we should do a get Piglet back campaign


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Pots - well done on getting your appt through - the time will just whizz by..... 

Emma - I didn't know that about fighting illness being a sign of nk cells...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - what do you meant the usual fainting spells sickness etc...thats not good.  Glad your appointment has come through.  Its great when
you have a date to work towards eh.

Emma - Yeh we'll do a piggy campaign to get the little minx back  

Kerry - I didn't know that either about NK cells...I found myself wondering when last I was ill    talk about a hypercondriact (sp)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots -Sorry your having a hard time   well done on your appt thats exactly the same day i had mine last year  

Kerry-Yeah apparetly if you dont fall ill a lot of your good at fighting illness then it could mean your white blood cells go into to overdrive and fight the infection (nkcells) so an embryo in your body is seen as a foreign object (or infection) so your body starts to reject or fight it, the steriods they give you not ivig as not everyone offers that as there are concerns over it but the other form begins with a p   basically keeps your white cells down until 12 wks when your placenta then takes over and does the work the steroids do naturally   i have done so much research on it its amazing Dr S used to work alongside Dr Beers an american consultant who has written loads of books on nkcells etc i think Alisha has one of those books ie "is your body baby friendly" or something like that   

Nvh-I reckon we should pm piglet and try and get her back  

Pots-How did you get that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How did you make it  

I just pm'd Piglet OINK OINK   maybe she is mowing her hairy feet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i want a bring back piglet one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I pm'ed piggle this morning. Wow so interesting on those NK cells, I say you've got nothing to lose but loads ot gain.

Pots - I'm glad Mr R is kicking some   and getting your sorted


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thanks honey, its not a choice we made lightly all in all it will cost probably £800-£1000 just for the cons appts and the blood tests but if it comes back with some thing i will be happy  

Pots-I love that come on piggie show your face  

Right off to work now   wonder what time sho's appt is


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!! 

Back from frimley. Its dodgy going there because if you time it wrong you can get stuck in themassive queue waiting to park you car so I decided to go early and as usual was surrounded by a million pregnant women there for their scans.  It snot that I mind it so much anymore but there must be other women who find it as upsetting as I used to. Why don't they simply split the waiting room  Or operate differnt days or timetable or something. It used to really upset me and make me cry when I we were first diagnosed with sub fertility. Just frustrates me that people aren't more sensitive now.

Anyway, saw Mr R and it was as I thought. A formality. You can't just go for the op without first seeing the consultant and technically I haven't seen him becuase I hadn't seen him at Frimley if you follow....  so he explained that I may well lose a tube if he finds a blockage in there and possiby the second, but he doubts it. And he explained that in the unlikely event that bother tubes are removed I will be infertile. that was a bit depressing!!  but doesn't change the fact that I need IVF anyway. So no big deal really. He gave me some leaflets and told me about the risks of having to have open surgery as well.   

At the moment it looks like my appointment for the lap will be 6th Feb but it could be two weeks after. Either way it will be February  Which is good. I have to have 2 months off after that and then we can start, so it looks like April/May I think. One whole year since my lst attempt 

Piglet- don't be so silly. We are all a bit riske on here. no one cares about the risky things people say its a bit of fun to stop us all killing ourselves with the depression of potential childlessness. come back and join in!

Barney- sorry to hear about your back!!  not good. hope the pain wears off for you 

Pots- sorry about the illness and fainting. Glad you're feeling a little bit better

Karen- hope you are feeling better as well

Sarah- hope everything goes well for you. Don't worry about losing the weight. Once you've seen Colonel zita it will drop off. You'll never taste anything pleasurable again once she's dealt with you  Brave woman I wouldn't go and see her! I think That Mr Rai is also known as Mr Rai singh. Sikhs sometimes leave off the singh because they all have it. Assuming it is the same man, he has worked with everybody I think, and done a lot of research into the NK celles issue. I know Mr Trew at Hammersmith gave me a massive lecture about the work he had done with Rai Singh and I got the impression he was definitley in the anti NK cells camp. all the best for you though. you've got to investigate these things.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-great news about your test results hun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all and Happy New Year

THere's no way I can read through all that I have missed so I just wanted to say a big Hello to you all and I hope that everyone survived Christmas and New Year ok.

I am back from our hols now (though how much of a holdiay it was with all of DH's family there, including 5 little ones) but I am going to go into lurk mode for a bit. Our follow up consultation isn't till Feb 7th so we thought we'd have a little break from all the baby stuff. I did want to just pop in though to say hello and wish you all well and to say I am thinking of you all even if I'm not really here.

*see* you all soon......roll on Feb!

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ports - not surprised that you had a   when thy didn't explain what they meant, they shouldn't have done that, esp with the horrible 'C' word.  Glad everything is ok and don't worry about telling us, we are all in this together and it helps to get things off your chest and we all learn things at the same time.  Anyway, you must be so relieved.

Emma - it will be nearly home time by the time you get to work  

Sho - I know what you mean about everyone being bundled into the same room.  I remember waiting to see the cons about my investigations (NHS) and sat in a room where it was full of maternity mags and pg people with children, not one thing about infertility    
Bit scarey what Mr R  said about your tubes but I guess they have to tell you everything so there are no shocks when you wake up.  Great news on the date though, thats come around a lot sooner.  

Hey Minow - happy new year, glad you had a good hols and good luck with your appointment in Feb.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- yeah you're quite right. I know of too many people who have been sterilised, male and female and find themselves one day trying to conceive with another partner for whatever reason and can't because of sterilisations and vasectomies. You never knoe what is round the corner and I amd someone who would never have opted for a sterilisation once my family was complete, so it is a bitter pill to swallow. Having said that, if it will increase my chances of getting pregnant, so be it. As I have said many mnay times before, if some said eating a whole elephant would guarantee me a pregnancy I would say pace me a knife and fork please!

minow- good to see you after a rather extended xmas break if you don't mind me saying so   hope you had a good one. And good luck for your follow up appointment in Feb. give em hell!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - glad appt went well and that it isn't too long till your op. Did you mention Emma to Mr R??  

Pots - glad tests were normal - just need to get your op done now and you'll be on your way too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

sho28 said:


> minow- good to see you after a rather extended xmas break if you don't mind me saying so
> 
> I know I'm lurking but just got to stick up for myself here! (he he he) I did have 5 gigs whilst on holiday so not all relaxing! (nice to earn some decent money though!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all

cheesy how lovely to see her face 

Barney sorry to hear about the sciatica  hope it gets better soon

Hi minow Happy New Year  all the best for feb

Pots great news about your results and excellent eggies  

Sarah - great news about moving on Hope Mr Rai has some answers for you  sorry to hear you're feeling poorly - get well soon 

Sho - its not too long to wait now and at least your in good hands and Mr R knows 'what he's got' IYKWIM when it comes to your tx  must be a bit of a scarey prospect but its a step forward 

Hi to everyone else karen, emma, nvh, ali, fingers, gill, piggy and all the other lurkers! 



emma74 said:


> the steriods they give you not ivig as not everyone offers that as there are concerns over it but the other form begins with a p  basically keeps your white cells down


 *prednisolone *  

right must get on and do some work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- no I didn't mention emma because I'm pretty sure he would either say,"who?" or "not that psycho!!"   Didn't want to embarrass myself. 

Minow- i knew you wouldn't be able to lurk for long   didn't think it would be as short as 16 mins though!!!   5 gigs!!! I bet that was a nice treat before xmas. Going out money


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho -    

Minow - Welcome back and good for you - 5 gigs, blimey there's us thinking you are relaxing somewhere


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

God you lot have chatted 6 pages since yesterday afternoon!  It's taken me ages to catch up, plus I've had a midwife visit this morning!  I had to call her as I had another clot at 4am with more red bleeding - it has behaved itself over the last few days so I was hoping it was stopping, but sadly not. Anyway she took some bloods to check iron levels and did a peestick protein test which was ok, also blood pressure is fine so all is well. Phew.

Myra - great news on the scan ec is not long off now!!! 

Hi Sumei - welcome to the thread - everyone else has answered your questions so I won't go there again judst keep us informed and I'll add you to the Woking girls list!  What date is your appointment?  I would add though stay away from birth control pills it might just slow down your treatment and if you fall pregnant naturally then you save yourself a lot of money!

Miss TC - you are lovely - we are a naughty bunch and I think you are very lenient with us!

Alisha - sorry to hear you will have to re do your glucose test  - make sure you take plenty of magazines in with you as 2 hours will bore you to death!

Nvh you naughty lady 0 get on that trampoline and do extra to make up!!

BBpiglet - I've got a yamaha FS Fazer 600cc and MrW has a Kawasaki ZX9R - both of which are up for sale as I can no longer ride mine!!!    YOU aren't that rude hun - we can be worse at times!!!

Fingers - hope the old witch arrives for you soon, you can have some of my bleeding if you want - she is bloody haunting me and won't leave me alone!!!

Barney - hope you are not in too much pain, back pain is nasty 

Hi Sarah - glad to hear things are moving along for you - give me any dates you have and I'll fill them into the list!

Cheesy - ditch AOL and go with BT Internet, they are not the cheapest but they are totally stable and you can get through to their customer service should you ever need them (in 4-5 years we have never needed to call them!).  I'd take a big stick to the next hospital appointment if I were you - you sound like you will need it  

Sho - Frimley car park can be a real pain if you hit it wrong but you usually do get parked!  The dates sound good though - sooner than you thought so you will be back on the IVF route before you know it!  I hope he doesn't need to remove your tubes but as a lady who doesn't have any either it's not so bad, and as me and Emma have proved not having tubes doesn't mean you can't get pg!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Updated list -

*Gill* - when do you start Stimming?
*BBPiglet* - when do you have Embryo transfer?

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Emma74 (unmed FET) - January
Sumei - First appointment end of January
Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 6th Feb?
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali - February 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77
babydreams219
NVH 
Hatster
Beanie35
Minow
Jellybabe 
Bendybird 
BBpiglet7
Sarah38
Budgie

*D/Ring * 
Gill5164 - 20th December start
BBpiglet7 - Baseline scan on 28th December
Nibbles - down regging (FET) on Jan 4th

*Stimming* 
Myra - EC on 10th Jan ET 12th Jan

*2WW *

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *
Ktx - scan on 9th Jan - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?
I wish - EDD

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat- exactly. just want to get on with it all now and see what the hell is gong on inside there!! So glad the appointment is in Feb its not that long to wait. hopefully it will be on the week that dh has got off, that would be really convenient  Not that lucky though am I  

forgot to say that I asked Mr r that after the op, if no tubes are removed or if both are removed, what did he think our chances were. And he said about 25%. I thought that was a bit low so I said, "fresh?" and he said no using your frozen ones. I was chuffed with that becuase I know that the average for FET is less that 20%. He said that I must have a couple of really good embryos in amongst the nine that we have. I said we would prefer to have a fresh cycle and he said the odds were very good and that he would only want me to have one embryo put back in that event   something to think about before we get there I suppose...

sorry to hear you are still being plagued by the old bleeding. I was thinking that is was easing up for you. I didn't want to say too much in case I jinxed you, but it seems even me thinking it has jinxed you  Glad that the baby is ok still and that the protein and all that is ok as well. Take it easy hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - glad bb is OK, this blooming bleeding will stop soon       I don't mind taking bleeding from you as long as it is on a weekday as I have to have my d/regging injection (1 big one in the rear end) on day 1 of AF. Thanks for updating the list again, I will let you have my update once I get tx plan from Woking - hopefully early next week.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I don't think anyone can jinx this, although I probably did last night as I remember saying to MrW that the bleeding as tailing off and I had thought it was stopping - pah. I never expected the clot at 4am so I was annoyed! I'm not so scared anymore though as I've gotten used to it and with the heartbeat monitor my sanity stays in one piece. I still worry overall that things can go wrong but it's getting easier bit by bit.

Sounds like Mr R thinks you have a good chance of success, I'd still fight for 2 embies if I were you - on the grounds that you've had 3 IVF's already and it didn't work so you want the best chance - he will give in if you insist! 

Fingers - you are welcome to share my bleeding - as is anyone else who needs it - I have more than enough to go around - it's been 51 days now!! My AF's only ever lasted 5 days and I always used tampons so I am HATING this as I have to use pads which is just nasty!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

In the office  

Nvh-Cheeky  

Wildcat-Bloody clots what a nightmare for you honey  

Sho-Excellent news   see you dont have long to wait at all, good old Mr R bumping his ivf patients to the top   ohhhhh i love that man  

Pots-What a useless lot the nhs are im glad all is ok though  

Minow-Not long till feb really good luck hope you get some answers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

TMI alert   - just been to loo and have some EWCM - never normally get this. I always thought it was meant to be present/more noticeable around time of ovulation? If so, what the hell is happening with my body as I am still taking the Provera to bring on AF so shouldn't be ovulating...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh Kerry not sure honey   if your worried call woking im sure it must be normal though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma  - more annoying now than anything else, sick of changing pads, knicker checking and feeling like I'm wearing a flippin nappy    

Fingers - can't help you there hun, me being the dirty mare that I am  I'd be thinking you had been feeling a tad horny this morning!  

I'm hungry - off to find food...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has taken me ages to catch up on all of your gossip since yesterday afternoon

Myra - great news on your scan results 16 follies is good going this early on, what does of menopur are you on?

Tash you naughty girl planning on your skivnig for tomorrow already

Sumei Welcome the others have pretty much told you everything but this lot are a graet support and WN is fantastic - but I would say that at the moment 

Tash no I didnt have acu on either attempt but I did use the hypnotherapy cd this time round not for the DR but for the Stimming bit not sure if it had anything to do with it but its not much hassel to do and it its not expensive to buy either.

Bdreams I am more than happy to come to guildford for an extra scan or an earlier one?!?!

Alisha thanks for your good wishes for tuesday

Barney hope your back gets better

Piglet DONT GO COME BACK 

Sarah sorry you are still feeling unwell hope things start to return to normal soon so you can start to move forward to next stage

Cheesy Glad scan went well and she is in the right direction even if not quite engaged yet, give Wexham Park some grief!!

Pots congratulations on getting your appointment date through the time will fly by now

Elly what a nightmare another clot again, it was starting to sound a bit positive there for all of 24 hours, I surpose the only positive info to get out of this is that you are getting regular care and assesments I hope it all settles down soon

Emma glad you made it work in the end !

Kerry How is your day going better than yesterday?

Minow glad to see you are back I am sure you wont last lurking for long !

I cannot believe it the news have just said the weather pros are predicting the hottest year ever in the UK in 2007 just what I am going to want being preggers eh! - hey shouldnt moan though at least my hubby installs air con think I might arrange some in the house then !

The list is looking great I cannot believe we have 33 people waiting to start, when I joined this thread this time last year there were only about 12 of us in total on the thread !

Hope you are all having a good day

ktxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- you can get a little bit of EWCM just before your period as well. Its oestrogen that causes that and your oestrogen can incline slightly as your progesteron declines giving you a bit of EWCM. I get it the day before my period. Good for sex though 

Wildcat/Emma- I will wait til after the lap before I say anything about the numbers of embryos. It seems a bit presumtious to be een thinking about this now. Glad he seemed confident though. Was worried he might say well you've had several goes so it doesn't look good. Personally if I got pregnant I wouldn't really want to do this again so twins would be good, having said that I woule like to focus all my love on one baby and there are a hell of a lot of risks with twins. I might not even get that far, so we will have to wait and see what he says after the lap.

Isn't it time for you to go home from work now Emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Emma's home time already !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your not funny kate and sho    

Sho-I think Mr R is very   as we discussed before the stats at hammersmith arent great at woking at least they monitor you really closely and the lap will def be of use for him to get a better idea of whats happening with you   

Elly-Horny whats that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know not long is it and as its at 8am its only really 4 days away now !! well thats what I keep telling myself anyway


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma  
NVH    

you lot


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Hurray your back         we all missed you soooo much


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

yaaay welcome back piglet! 

Emma - not sure what horny is, I vaguely remember it being good!    

Kt - 5 days! Well ok 4 days! it will feel like forever, time always goes slow when you are waiting for something like this. I thought the 2 weeks after the 2ww were far worse than the 2ww - it dragged for me.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Night night  

Wildcat- i agree the 2wks for the scan is the killer  

Piglet-Have you got chicken and veg soup today


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your comments girls  

Wildcat - no chance of being horny this morning as DH gets up at 5 to go to work and I don't do mornings!!

Sho - thanks for that, maybe AF will arrive tomorrow then even if I haven't finished the tablets ... as long as it doesn't arrive Sat or Sun    

Ktx - same old same old I'm afraid !! Am just glad its Friday tomorrow!!  

Piglet - welcome back


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know these two weeks have dragged more than I thought possible especially when week one was christmas and new year therefore really it should of flown by.  But saying that I did test five days early so my 2ww was only just over a week and the wait for the scan has actually been 3 weeks really !.

How early do you think the Doppler thingy will work as my sister has one so I am going to pinch hers I just dont want to get on to early and then panic if I cant find anything


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello, its piggly wit here again  

No, I forgot my specially formulated bag of vomit as we had to be at WN at 8am, so I stopped off in the Sainsburys Local jobbie and got a WW ready meal, wiv sausages in cidar gravy - yumm 

You lot are mental, but I   you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate everyone is different with the dopplers i think 9wks onwards also depends on how good the doppler is  5 days early bloody hell i thought it was 3 days early  

Urghhh piglet the ready meal sounds rank


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all I will catch up with all the gos later, sorry I didnt get a chance to fill you all in until now let me explain..................... 

They were soooo busy at the hospital yesterday my appt was 2.20 and I didnt get out til 3.45   I have got a huge blood filled cyst on my right ovary so have to d/r till next week, although I have started to spot a bit today so fingers crossed the old   is on her way as I type< lindsay said expect it to be mega heavy as my lining was very thick, great  

I got in last night logged on to tell you and ntl vanished as I was posting, so I have had to wait in for the man to come and fix it today, it turns out dh had unscrewed the box in the spare room where he is decorating atm what a plum  

I will read back now you old chatterboxes


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad you are ok Gill and back with us we did wonder why you hadnt posted, well that doesnt sound too bad apart from the thick lining bit, here is hoping af arrives today and doesnt delay you too much


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow 9 weeks thats 3 weeks away I will never last that long .........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill good news that your womb lining is thick and hoepfully a/f will come today    sorry about the cyst though i hope it goes soon or else   

Kate-I know it seems like forever doesnt it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mind you someone just said to me dont forget when you have your 6 week scan you are 15% through the pregnancy so that sounds a bit better.

So Mr and Mrs Wildcat that means you are 47% of the way there so thats pretty good


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - glad u let us know what the score is as we were worried because we hadn't heard from u. Lets hope you don't get too much of a delay. 

Wildcats - hope the bleeding has gone off a bit again - wot a carry on for you both   If I ever change my bike I'll get either a Bandit or Fazer, and DH fancies a stonking great BMW, but we're a tad brassik at the mo  

Ktx - love the pic of 'your' baby   I was reading another thread on here the other day and someone asled the same question about when to use a dopler and she ws told that 16 weeks is usual   Maybe check with your midwife before trying, hun, in case its way too early and you panic yourselves? Maybe Wildcats knows.

We have to go back to WN on Monday for DH to do his sample to freeze - poor thing was so embarassed even talking about it. Sis has begun her Menopur at 450 to see if it wakes up her ovaries - if it doesn't we're bu**ered.

Boss alert


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet-   boss alert   going to find a pic of you on your bike


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

how do i post a pic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm lying - she hasn't started it yet - silly tit me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet i have found a pic of you on a bike how do i upload it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet and everyone else click gallery at the top of the page under the time and date and scroll down and see my pic of piglet on her motorbike


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

very good emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she hasnt commented yet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very good got distracted looking at everyones pictures one girl had a HUUUUUGGGGEEEE bump needless to say it was twins in there bot wow what a whopper !


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma    like it, although the feet fur wasnt very clear!

Piglet - your a stunner   glad you came back after your    moment that you too rude! you and Tash make a good double act  

Myra- so gald all went well matey   keep up the good work! I was spying everyone as they came in for a face I recognised, its so busy there atm, the waiting room was stuffed and the phone was non stop!  

Tash- thanks for your text hun, how very very kind   did you think I had popped my clogs?  

Cheesy- how lovely to see little cheese face on, not long now  

Fingers- did you ring WN about your slime?  

Wildcat- sorry to hear you were bleeding again, glad its eased, how are coping with being home alone?  

Sho- so glad your appt went well and things will be moving on for you quickly!    

Hi everyone else   Im off to watch some CBB for a while, what a grim old bunch they are?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nah - didn't ring about ewcm   Will just see what happens and mention it hopefully when I get my botty jab next week......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Gill, glad to see your back to your old self    let us know what happens in cbb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh wow is CBB on live then

I was very disappointed at who went in but then I was last year and it turned out to be quite funny still


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

What do you mean back to my old self?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jokey darling


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

did I really p**s everyone off then?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - great pic! lol

Ktx, it really depends on the doppler - can you find out what one she has? Mine is a babysonic and is very similar (read better than) the ones the midwives use, mind you it cost me £120! worth every penny though. You can get much cheaper ones on ebay for £30 but they are a different type (heartbeat monitor instead of a doppler, I think the difference is mine uses ultrasound technology and the others are like giant microphones!

With mine it claims you can hear the heartbeat from 8 weeks, although we first 'heard' it at 11 weeks (poss due to not knowing what to look for!) but as mine also has a digital reading we could 'see' the heartbeat at 140 from the time we bought it which was about 8-9 weeks. Here is their website http://www.babysonic.co.uk/babysonic.html

Gill - I hope af comes asap, was wondering where you were! don't foeget to give me your dates when you know them!

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No you nutcase you didnt i was just worried about you after yesterday morning you seemed upset about everything


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just spoken to her she doesnt know what make it is as her sister in law has it at the moment but it only hears the heart beat it doesnt monitor it, so she will get it back for me and I will give it a go by the time I get it I will be about 8 weeks I reckon, will have to get my midwife mate to show me how to use it properly


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just realised my picture looks like a geezer from the Staines Massive like !!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ok understood   

I just spoke to hospital and they will scan me tom as the bleeding is a bit heavier now , so hopefully we are back on track and I can let you know my dates list leader   

Lesley said all wouldnt go according to plan but the outcome would be the same! lets hope so     

That blonde rock band t**t who was sloshed going in BB last night, is so rude   he keeps sniffing and making that awful flemmy snorty sound from his throat!    like he's going to flob!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Apparently he likes flobbing he doesnt care where he is he just gobs   if i was his mother i would wash his mouth out with soup   well done honey hope everything ok at the scan tomorrow  

Kate-It is one ugly looking baby i have to say   cant you find a pretty one


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - you might find then that it doesn't work until 12 weeks so don't be alarmed if you dont find anything right away!!! 

Gill I have CBB on E4+1 now and I'm finding it to be very very dull so far, I will probably end up giving up on it as the celebs aren't really celebs - just a bunch of old has beens mixed up with some no hopers who are trying to get a career going!  I thought Jade was going in - I'm  not a big fan of hers but at least she is gobby enough to liven it up a bit!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey i've been so bloody busy at work...what a f*cking liberty  

Piglet - Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy you're back, now don't you leave us again  

Emma - forgot to look at the picture, will go and see

Gill - glad you're ok, and I know it seems crap but its actually fantastic you have thick lining, just think when those embies
go in they will be nice and snuggly.  Sorry about the cyst though  
Glad af seems to be here too!  

Kerry - I normally get ewcm before af, i've got loads at the mo....I suppose you really didn't want to know that eh    

Widlcat - sorry about the clot again but glad bb is cool!  

Kate - you moaning about it being the hottest summer this year with your baby bump again and i'll   ya!     Just make sure you enjoy every last sweaty moment of it dripping down your crevace between your baby bump and your fadge!  Nice    Oh can't wait myself!  
You're right about the pic, does look like a baby geiser from the staines massive   Do you really want yours to look like that  

Flipping inlaws want to come down tomorrow to stay for the weekend....talk about short notice   we've already got plans to go to badminton and out with friends on Saturday    They are staying at sil's at the mo cause they're waiting to move house and sil has friends over so they need somewhere to stay.  I love them to bits but its a bit too short notice and our first weekend home after the NY!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Apparently The Rocker fella is sharing  a bed with Leo as somehow Jo drew the short straw for it, but when Leo found out Idiot sleeps naked he decided to step in for Jo -- what a gent poor girl can you imagine having to sleep next to that is one thing but naked as well OMG

In which case I might invest in one myself then, I will wait till the scan on Tuesday and then look into it.

Em I will try and find something better looking for my pic

Sorry Tash to be moaning but it will effect all of us this summer as we are about to get the longest list of BFP's ever !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tash pmsl   you and the word fadge  

Kate make sure its a cutie pic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - flob - yummy  

Emma - fab pic  

this is SO annoying- the boss is in and keeps loitering whe I'm trying to post so has to be very short


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I forgive you    and agree with you on that front, we can be all sweaty bellys together! 

Emma - great pic of piggy on her bike

Piglet - you should use that pic for your profile, its great!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Couldnt find any decent pictures on the site will have to get the camera out and see what I can come up with.

Wow that pain in the **** rocker Donny is also only 22, what a shame for his poor parents a complete and utter knob for a son !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate i will add one to the gallery   take a look in 1 min give me time to load it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- hopefully your scan tomorrow wil have things back on track

Myra- have I missed you, are you on stimms now  I get confused with what everyone is doing 

KT- when its hot just strip off!! 

NVH- just tell them not to come!! 

Bored and cold this afternoon. Off to the pub quizz tonight. Dh has managed to invite a right load of losers for me to ignore al night. they better not drag me down


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right peeps kates baby is on the gallery for you all to view   

Sho pmsl his loser friends must think your a right old


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma/NVH- interesting you use "fadge" I always use the word "vadge". Each to their own


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i dont say fadge   i just repeating what NVH said...maybe its a midlands/southerner thing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma  I know they are losers!! I used to work with them all up to September. One guy thinks he should be in a boy band and talks like Ashley from Corrie!!  One girl is 21 but she may as well be 40 and when she isn't talking, she sits with her mouth open. and her tongue falls forward. The other girl is brand new she only started there the other day but apparently she's a ****!! 

Looking forward to it........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

If you can try and get some sneaky pics tonight on your phone...just lie and say you have a new camera phone and you want to test it out ...might make it a fun evening then   you can then show us all on here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

If you did though, would you say vadge or fadge? Its like do you say sconn or scown for scone?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- you are naughty. You just want to laugh at the girl with her mouth open


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i do want to see what she looks like now  

Dont ask me silly questions cause i dont know fadge vadge WHATEVER GIRLFRIEND  

Kate-You seen that pic of your cute baby yet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just going to have a look now how about my cutie on here!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh where did you get him from he is lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok - how about gash then    

Sho - i don't know whats right, always thought it was 'fadge'  

Emma - gonna take a look now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-gash   bet piglet is phsl but she cant post cause of boss alert


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very cute emma, I found it on the MSN site he is really sweet isnt he

Are ypu lot being rude again you will get told off !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its not me   its NVH and Piglet  

Its not cute cute but the hat made me laugh and her chubby cheeks


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- thats someone's baby you   have you seen the mop of hair baby Suri Cruise (sp) has? I would be oh so ashamed   and it would be wearing a big bobble hat for sure   

I thought it was vadge, I like gimbo myself!   well not myself personally but the word!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

you will confuse the rest of the site now when they are looking through the gallery


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

they will think its a miracle a baby born within a few weeks looking sooop HUGE  

Gill gimbo    where did you get that word from


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

we always used to call it our minnies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what about ******


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- that picture is better than that ugly baby. Hope your doesn't look like that, or I'd take it back to the shop

gill -i can see you putting one of those sparkly headbands on your bald baby girl   that always makes me laugh


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I was joking about being ashamed about having a baby with tons of hair, I really wouldnt care if it had a shocking mop    although I would prefer a baldy chubby one please!  

Gimbo is a phrase my sister uses and chuffer is also quite popular I believe    maybe we should start a poll in the voting room?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl yeah i agree sho  


Gill you start the poll off then   dare you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I call it pussy but then I'm a perv who works in adult industry so I get ued to it - otherwise it's 'bits'


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jonathan Ross had his little girl with one of those didnt he?

I must admit I don't quite understand why people have thoses as they dont really go anything if you are going to get them a hat but why a band or is it just so people know its a girl and not a boy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill - never heard of gimbo    yehright, bet you like fiddling with your gimble  

All you have to do is say one word on here and you lot are off .................  

You lot are nasty talking about peoples babies but its true    Suri doesn't even look like Tom and Kate does she


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

As far as I know fadge is a Midlands/Northern thing.my personal fav (wildcat's not too keen) is the very Yorkshire word "clacker" as in:

If you've got a mithering pain in't clacker you should your sen t'doctors ...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Suri is short so thats a bit like tom!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho- and those babies you see with earings and knitted bonnets with feathery bits on in a burberry pram!   Thats just wrong  

Tash- you filthy dirty mare   hush your mouth!

Emma you start the poll


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What ya mean Gill I gonna get a Burbury Pram from Kempton Market like !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh MrW....suddenly you appear when we are 'fanny talking'  

Kate - suri is only a baby, ofcourse she's short  

Gill -      its woken everyone up though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ooooooo errrr misses yeah that pic with Daniella westbrook with her and her baby and the babys pram covered in chavy burberry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- i'm beginning to wish I hadn't asked the question now!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma just noted your ticker are seeing the MC Clinic on Saturday? That is pretty good I thought they would only be monday to friday, I will have to log on over the weekend to see how you got on, Good Luck Mrs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sho you should learn to keep it   you should know by now what there all like   minds like rubbish bins  

Thanks Kate, yeah Saturday as he holds a clinic at the parkside hosp in sw19 then saves d/f taking time off work


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - been busy all day trying to dodge work ...

as for "fanny talk", since I moved darn sarf "fanny" apparently means amusing.. besides, it was you lot who started it !!!!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Busy bees again i see, it takes me ages to read all the posts  

Gill, sorry to hear that you have a cyst, but great that AF has now arrived and that you are having another scan tomorrow  

Sho, i hun, yes i am stimming, had my 1st scan yesterday, 16 follies at the moment and a few small ones, glad your appointment went well, its all moving forward now, so thats great news  

Emma, thanks hun, i felt great yesterday when i saw all those follies as i was really worried about not responding

Hi Nvh, Ali, Piglet, Elly, Cheesy, Ktx and everyone else, i am so tired today, feel like i could fall asleep sitting here, quite alot of twinges today to, almost like shooting pans in my tummy, another scan tomorrow

Gill, what time are you there tomorrow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Good luck tomorrow please drink lots more water though as you dont want ohss now do you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra Tummy pains are good at the moment for you as they are growing pains, its really exciting when you start going every 48 hours for a scan isnt it, EC will be here before you know it when is it planned for next Wednesday?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, yes mum   i have drank that much, i am getting up at least twice in the night for a pee, hence why so tired

Ktx, i know getting quite excited now, but also nervous, e/c is scheduled for Wednesday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

great news myra that means you will be PUPO by the end of next week


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma & Ktx, how many follies did you both have at your 1st progress scan, can you both remember??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ktx, i know, cannot quite get my head around it at the moment, dh was so excited yesterday after the scan that he drove the wrong way home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW -  You calling our fanny's amusing    You know us, we always end up with our minds in the gutter, but its more fun eh    Did you notice how quick everyone was to post  

Sho - yeh, see what you started  

Myra - I agree with emma, drink drink drink  

Emma - you're not innocent yourself lady, I like how you always refer to 'us' as have gutter mouths but you are always in 
the middle of it    Shouldn't you be off home now or are you there already  

Speaking of which am heading off myself now...not sure if I will be jumping on that trampolene tonight either! Sorry sho!

Oh and i've got an appointment at the docs tomorrow at 11.40am so won't be in the office til 12.30pm, then lunch so might not
speak to you all till about 1ish!  Easy life!  

By the way Kate - pm me if you had acu or not, asked ealier in the thread but may have missed your reply.  Just curious


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah right tash doctors tomorrow wasnt this in your made up plan yesterday !!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - get used to the lack of sleep and peeing all night hun - I've been up 2-4 times a night every night since I got my BFP, with no signs of it going away!

Nvh - MrW loves the fanny !!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- liar liar, your not at the quacks just slobbing at home in your jimmies 

Myra- not sure what time im going yet, I have to call 1st thing to let them know how heavy the bleeding is? thats gonna be pleasant a date with dildo cam on day 2 of af   Good luck poppit its surprising how quickly those follies grow     Bless your dh going the wrong way home!  

Emma- have you got a huge list of questions for saturday? I hope they give you some firm answers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Off home - (am studiously ignoring the lady bits conversation  ) - will pop back on later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, i am there at 3.00pm, so if you are there, not sure if you remember what i look like but i remember you so if a strange women comes and gives you a big hug, then its me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Not sure let me see if i can find a post with mine on 2 mins  

Gill-Will be tested for nkcells hun, and any other bloods etc he my want to take although woking did my other testing bloods etc and they all came back fine ...i have got a file of all my questions and all records from the clinic my gp and epsom hosp so hopefully that will be all he needs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Just looked at a post i did after my 1st scan as you can see i had 19    so a couple more than you  

Hi ladies

Just a quick post had my scan had 8 follies on the left and 11 on the right smaller ones on the right all from 8-13mm so happy, they did a blood test as they said i am responding too well  so they will ring me later to tell me whether to drop down to 1/2 powders. The good thing too is my womb lining is 7.6mm and i have always had probs with my lining hence m/c so maybe the baby aspirin worked and the acup is having a good effect


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, thanks so much for that, my lining was 8.5, so looks quite in the same stage as yours, they may reduce my drugs tomorrow, will have to wait and see what scan shows.

By the way, good luck for Saturday hun, that has come around so quickly, i really hope that you can find some answers and that you do not have to go through what you went through last year again   everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Myra,   they reduced my drugs the day after my scan to 1 powder then 2 powders alternating each night as my levels were 3000 at 1st scan and they should of been 1000 i think   my lining at e/c was around 14/16mm so very thick   but all looks good so far for you honey then my last scan was 25 follies and levels were 30000 should of been 7000


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, does that mean that you can grow more follies by 2nd scan, i thought they reduced the drugs because of follies growing to big, i am so rubbish at all this, i havent got a clue


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Course I remember you Myra   I'll hopefully see you there then!  

I had 17 follies I think  and got 10 eggs 9 of which were good, it seems ages ago now and it was only 6 months   

Emma- I hope it goes well on Saturday!    

Where's tight wad Sho? I wanna tell her something!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah you have more follies developing all the time, they reduced my meds so they slowed them down a bit  

Thanks Gill, good luck for tomorrow    what do you wanna tell tight wad sho then


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, oh bless, hopefully your scan is around the same time as mine, we can have coffee together in the waiting room, although it is so busy at the moment, when i went on Wednesday at 9.00, it was full, had to sit on the chairs in the passage on my own like a billy no mates


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Off to make some dinner   TTFN


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, oh god, hope not, although am getting lots of cramps on the right side, i had 10 on left ovary and 6 on right, but there was few small ones on the right, maybe they are growing hence the cramps, really do not want OHSS, as they cancel the cycle dont they


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya later Emma, thanks for your help hun


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I much prefer to sit there in the passage, Its sooooo small and stuffy in that waiting room, its a poxy little room for the ammount of patients and the mags are naff!    

Myra just keep drinking tons you will be fine, It does hurt a bit and feels kind of draggy and heavy I thought especially in the evening! keep strong and just try to relax    

Emma- just money saving tips! would you like me to share sweetie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill lol, when i was there on Wednesday, a lady came and sat with me in the passage, it was so funny, she had all her notes in a lovely little pink folder, mine was all stuffed in my overfilled handbag   hopefully see ya there tomorrow chick, just look for the one sitting in the passage with a handbag about to explode


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - they do cancel with OHSS but its only in extreme circumstances. I had 35 plust and my estrogen levels were sky high so they had to abandon. Think you're still safe though.

Gill - good luck tomorrow

Now listen up ladies I have some info I need your help with. A friend of mine has split up with her fella but they had hanky panky on sat/sun and she's not on the pill. She took the morning after pill (yeh I know) on Monday and just read up on the info. Now I am really confused...it says that it contains a high level dose of progesterone and thats what helps to prevent the fertilised egg from implanting etc....have a read and see what you think, am so confused as the cyclogest is progesterone and thats what they give us to keep the beannies 

_Levonelle one step is commonly known as 'the morning after pill'. It is used to reduce the chances of becoming pregnant after unprotected sexual intercourse. Levonelle one step tablets contain the active ingredient levonorgestrel, which is a synthetic derivative of the naturally occurring female sex hormone, progesterone. 
It is not fully understood how this medicine prevents pregnancy. It is thought to work by preventing ovulation and fertilisation and also by altering the lining of the womb, depending on which stage of the menstrual cycle the woman is at.
In a woman's normal menstrual cycle, an egg matures and is released from the ovaries (ovulation). The ovary then produces progesterone, which prevents the release of further eggs. Levonorgestrel, tricks the body processes into thinking that ovulation has already occurred, as it provides high levels of synthetic progesterone. This prevents the release of eggs from the ovaries.
Levonorgestrel also increases the thickness of the natural mucus at the neck of the womb (cervix), making it more difficult for sperm to cross from the vagina into the womb. By preventing sperm entering the womb, successful fertilisation of any egg that is there is less likely.
Levonorgestrel is also thought to alter the lining of the womb, preventing it from being prepared for a fertilised egg. This means that if an egg is released from the ovaries and is fertilised, it cannot implant into the womb and therefore pregnancy is avoided.
The whole process from fertilisation to implantation in the womb can take up to three days, so the morning after pill can only stop a pregnancy for up to 72 hours after unprotected sex. The sooner it is taken after unprotected sex, the more effective it will be. _

Wildcat - MrW likes fanny 

Sorry kerry


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

MrWildcat said:


> my personal fav (wildcat's not too keen) is the very Yorkshire word "clacker" as in:
> 
> If you've got a mithering pain in't clacker you should your sen t'doctors ...










OMG      I am a Yorkshire Lass born and bred and I ain't never heard the word clacker for my ladybits!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya all

sorry still no luck in back to normal PC    can just about get online but takes 15 mins to open a page so just a quicky, hopefully it will be sorted by this time tomorrow, I doubt it will AOL   False promise after false promise  

Emma, just wanted to wish you luck for saturday love    

Myra - good luck with up and coming EC    

Love and hugs to all
sorry cant go back pages to read the rest of the gossip and news  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, not sure about that one, sounds abit strange to me, there must be a logical explanation though, as they would not give the cyclogest if they though it would stop implantation


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy, hope you get pc sorted tomorrow, still saying the 12th for you, thats my e/t day, hopefully if little cheesy makes an appearance, it will bring me luck, take care hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - Just for the record, I am at the docs tomorrow having my clymidia (sp) test done as I don't want to do it myself  so there    

Inlaws are coming down tomorrow night and going home sat morning, which is ok by me...they're taking us out for dinner so couldn't really be rude and refuse now could I  

Where are you all ...need help with the mini pill question  

Myra - yeh I know but don't you think its a bit strange


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies and Mr W

Hope all is well with you all....haven't had the time to post this week, have been sooo tired going back to work after the long old break-what a wimp!!

Your chat today was hilarious, i have read most of it, always turns crude and rude which cracks me up!  

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all

Piglet - helloooo, haven't managed to chat yet but just wanted to say a late welcome!  Oh and don't go your funny!

Wildcat really hope the bleeding stops soon so you can start to enjoy this pregnancy  

Cheesy-how are you feeling, bubs seems to be very happy in there and not wantong to pop out  

Emma - just read that your starting your nat fet soon!  And on the other thread you have started one of the ladies is pregnant through nat fet so thats good to see.  Fingers toes and legs crossed that its a BFP for you.  What did you have for dinner  

NVH- i just read your post, that does seem a bit odd....says there that it progesterone prevents pregnancy??

Myra- Make sure you drinks lots but everythings sounding very positive sending you lots of   

me a dp were just gettin jiggy  in the kitchen and we had a power cut-  loved it, i just neeed to tell you that!  It was very romantic as the cooker was on and it made the room glow a lovely colour! Oh and i did wipe the sex area with anti bac wipes just incase someone read  this thought i was a scank! 

A big hello to Fingers, pots, gill, babydreams, Kate, Minow and to anyone else i haven't mentioned!

Enjoy your eveing 
Love Bendy.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey bendy - hope you didn't singe your pubes    No wonder you need sleep  
Very strange about the progesterone eh


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lurk lurk lurk......

On the pill question....well I tried wikipedia and although there is a lot to plough through it may give the answer.....

Reproduction
Progesterone converts the endometrium to its secretory stage to prepare the uterus for implantation. At the same time progesterone affects the vaginal epithelium and cervical mucus. If pregnancy does not occur, progesterone levels will decrease, leading, in the human, to menstruation. Normal menstrual bleeding is progesterone withdrawal bleeding.

During implantation and gestation, progesterone appears to decrease the maternal immune response to allow for the acceptance of the pregnancy. Progesterone decreases contractility of the uterine smooth muscle. The fetus metabolizes placental progesterone in the production of adrenal mineralo- and glucosteroids. A drop in progesterone levels is possibly one step that facilitates the onset of labor. In addition progesterone inhibits lactation during pregnancy. The fall in progesterone levels following delivery is one of the triggers for milk production

Progesterone receptor antagonists, or selective progesterone receptor modulators (SPRM)s, such as RU-486 (Mifepristone), can be used to prevent conception or induce medical abortions

Now when I looked up receptor antagonists it got all very wordy but selective progesterone receptor modulators was a bit easier....

A selective progesterone receptor modulator (SPRM) is an agent that acts on the progesterone receptor. A characteristic that distinguishes such a substances from receptor agonists and antagonists is that their action is different for various tissues, thereby granting the possibility to selectively inhibit or stimulate progesterone-like action in various tissues.

So it would seem that although it is Progesterone it isn't if you see what i mean. 
If you've got a bit of time try reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone as it is hard for me to explain but when you read it all it makes a bit more sense (i think  )

Anyway back to lurking! 
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

NVH- sounds to me like that drug is next to useless if you take it after you have already ovulated. I interpret that as when taken prior to ovulation, it will prevent ovulation from occurring and basically throw your body into just before AF mode, with the changing of the lining and the increase of mucus. When taken after ovulation as far as I can make out, it will make the lining inhospitable again just like it would be just prior to AF. As it says it is a derivitive of progesterone. so its probably quite different to cyclogest. i wouldn't worry if I were you. but I'd worry if I were your friend that this particular morning after pill might well be ineffective!!

Myra- I remember now. Its tricky when you have a few people going through treatment together to remember who is doing what. Got your cycle confused with Gills. Sorry!! hope you are drinking plenty water now young lady 

Bendy- bloody hell! I'm blushing!!!! 

Cheesy hope you get your computer sorted out soon!

well off to pub quizz very shortly. will try to get a photo emma  If I do I'll message it to you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey lurker, thanks for the info...however that all makes sense to what we believe progesterone does, however when you read the bit about the morning after pill, it states progesterone does the opposite to what we believe.  We can't have two sex hormones called progesterone can we!  
I am not doubting that we need the bum bullets to support the pregnancy, I just don't get the write up about the morning after pill !!!!!

Sho - yeh you could be right!  It would be bloody typical if she did fall pg though!  I'm not sure how I would handle that one to be honest, and I know its really horrible but I am also really hoping that this pill has worked.  Have a good time...


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Kid  

I really appreciated yours and Emmas pm so  

Hell, what a day! Bloody boss came back and wouldn't go away. Wots more, he sits behind me so I know he can see my screen, plus my MIL is also behind me and I can't take the p*** too much with skivvin' on the days she's there, so i couldn't post much. I had to click off quickly, which is just as well as he decided we'd have an impromptu Proceedures Meeting, which involved him bringing files up on my pc, so I'd have got a boll***ing if he'd jiggled my screensaver out of the way to find FF discussing **** parts!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Piglet - how annoying that they get in the way of you chatting on ff   Is that a good or bad thing that your mil works there too    The conversation went completely down hill, these lot have got such rude minds


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks like we're not allowed to say tw*t!

Then I was on the phone to some bod, and my colleague walked by just as the dog, not Penny Dog I might add, let off the most godawful stench you'd ever had the missfortune to breathe in, and I was trying not to pmsl at him almost puking into the filing cabinet! Thing is, I bet MIL behind me thought it was me wot dunnit  

If we're not allowed to say tw*t, how come they don't mind gash, minnies, gimbo, fadge and its variations, chuffer, (which I thought was  ) and clacker (which sounds like a primary school musical instrument)     

I dunno, I can't leave you  lot alone for a moment before you all lower the tone..................


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds hilarious where you work! at least you don't get bored...bet you're mil thought you were a right smelly minger  
Yeh its a bit strange why they allow some words and not others, but they would have a hard time keeping up with our words on here though    [email protected] is quite a common word or maybe its just because you said it  

You could play 'little donkey' on the clacker


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

When I used to work in a childrens day nursery, they had different names depending on the ages of the girls. The 4-5 year olds had a tulip, and the 2-3's had fairies. I often wondered what they thought if someone said they'd seen fairies at the bottom of the garden, or if their grannies took them into the kitchen, (hopefully not BendyBirds slidy bit of worktop   ) to make fairy cakes? Poor kids would become confused


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Tulips and fairies....what about the toothe fairy or buying some tulips to put in the garden    I agree very confusing.  By all means be polite but don't confuse the little one...imagine them growing up and someone saying, 'do you want to smell my tulip'  

bendys rocking....sounds like an scene out of fatal attraction    you go girl!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm lucky with my MIL as she's lovely and its fine that she works there, but I do have to be a bit careful if I get silly emails as most of them are very rude and not for the innocent eyes of MIL!! 

Weird about this Progesterone thingy, but I assume WN know their stuff. I hope the pill works for her. 

What were you cooking while the sha**ing was going on Bendy? Was DH about to poke his sausage in your mash?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Think it was toad in the hole with lashings of gravy  

My mil is great too and very opened minded.  She bought dh a pack of strip poker playing cards   amongst other things ofcourse!  

Most clinics give you progesterone so was confused about that article.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just noticed your biker piggy  pic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

talking to lil sis about our cycles.........

emma was so sweet to find the pic.........


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

she just ate a whole chocolate orange.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG is she piglet number 2!  
On a serious note, you might want to ask her to stay away from the chocolate whilst on tx cause of the caffiene, as its not good for the eggs.  A little in moderation won't hurt but I guess thats a bit pointless now


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

oh bugger, didn't think of that. I'll ring her back and ask her to puke...............?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

don't worry her, just tell her to keep her mouth   to caffiene of all kinds.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

D'u know what, I don't think we were told all this diet information, so all I know is what I've picked up from here really. WN never mentioned lots of protein, the caffiene bit, pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc to us. We just had effin' useless councelling


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't worry, none of us was told any of this, it was down to our own individual research.  There is no medical proof that eating or staying away from certain foods/drinks helps a bfp.
The only thing WN say is to drink loads of milk and water and take a prenatal vitamin.  Everything else is down to us i'm afraid.  I've often asked them about pineapple juice, brazil nuts and they just laugh at me.  Although I think it mentions the caffiene thing in the document they give you.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, thank gawd for you lot then, as I'm as thick as pig sh*t without you all!  

If you don't mind me asking, why are you seeing a urologist?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey this knowledge takes a lot of time and money you know    thats whats so good about these support threads otherwise we'll all be lost.  There's a huge amount of experience on here so thats another good reason to stay.

We need to see a urologist as dh had a VR a few years back and it seems that scar tissue is preventing the little ones from escaping.  So for our next fresh go, dh will have to have them surgically removed by a procedure called PESA/TESA/TESE depending on where they can locate them in the production line.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooh is that going to hurt him? Did u mean they'll collect the wrigglers, or remove the scar tissue?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They might do the VR again & thats something we need to discuss, but basically they go in and remove them with a fine needle.  He will have to go under a GA and yep I guess it will hurt.  Hopefully they will get them easily and won't have to dig too deep.  If they get lots of wrigglers then no point doing the vr again to be honest, also depends on how much it costs too.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm off now and no doubt everyone will pop on here when i'm gone as they all seem to like burning the midnight oil    

Speak to you tomorrow afternoon.

Gill/Myra - good luck with your scans tomorrow


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nite nite. I'm off too as DH has just come in from work.

Catch u 2morrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH said:


> Think it was toad in the hole with lashings of gravy


PMSL  

It was a yummy dinner that was cooking chicken curry ...... i didnt eat it all as my starter filled me up  Oh and of course its full of calories so i didnt want to gain the pounds!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Bendy  

Hows u? Have you got a date for your cycle?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope your test goes well tomorrow NVH...................


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well im waiting on af which should come towards the end of jan...hopefully then i'll start on day 21 so should be feb/march....

You need a ticker so we can all see what your up to!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl you lot


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Cant believe your were sha*gging in the kitchen with the oven on and there was a power cut  

Nvh and piglet-You too are terrible pmsl at the pork sausage and mash  

Piglet-Pmsl at ringing your sister to get her to puke omg i am   with  

Cheesy-Love you miss you too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It wasnt actually a power cut, it was the hall light..it  blew but we didnt know that till after


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Sweetie   

I put the biker pig pic on my wotsit, did you see it? You were very kind to go and find it, and send me nice messages


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma's a cutie isnt she xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-i know i just saw it and laughed   no probs just dont go anywhere AGAIN OK   

Bendy-What are you like, with the anti bac wipes


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes she is

Ok I won't go away again   I liked Potts flashy thing, but I couldn't see the first one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i wanted her to do me one too but she didnt   selfish pots


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where you all gone...come out come out where ever you are


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to go to pamper DH as he's not feeling too well   Must be the thought of no sex all weekend so he can brew up a good w**k for his sample on Monday  

I'll catch u tomorow. The boss is out in the morning so hopefully I can pop on for a while until he gets back. I'm taking Penny Dog with me tomorrow, and luckily she doesn't stink the place out like the other dog did today  

Who else is here? I must go and make his Horlicks like a Grandad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye piglet   poor d/g hope he enjoys the wa*k


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

see you tomorrow hun  - ooh, just got a text from sis after I told her we shouldn't stuff chocolate - poor thing gave up smoking so she can help us, and I think she's probably wondering what else there is to deny her  

I need to go and put my bedsocks on as my feet obviously aren't hairy enuff to keep them cosy! 

Bye bye


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye honey 
Night night hope dh enjoys his horlicks  
Emmaxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

apart from horlicks, wan*ing and sex during a light bulb failure   I cant read any further, the machine seems to be getting slower   its taken me 25 mins to load one page   they better sort it today   Just going swimming today and popping into town afterwards for a mooch, see if I can pick up any last minute sale bargins  

Nothing much else for the weekend as usual   what you guys up too

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way girls.................................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80534.0


----------

